# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Cơ khí luyến yến

## Luyến

Chào ACE diễn đàn.
Năm mới em xin gửi lời chúc Hạnh Phúc, An Khang Thịnh Vượng.  Đến ban quản trị diễn đàn toàn bộ anh chị em tham gia diễn đàn CNCprovn.com. xưa nay chém gió nhiều mà chưa đóng góp gì cho diễn đàn cả hôm nay em lập thớt này giới thiệu chia sẻ kinh nghiệm làm máy với anh em. 
cuối năm khi mà anh em thợ nghỉ tết em chẳng có việc gì làm lên lấy cái khung máy về lắp lắp ráp ráp hộ ông anh cho đỡ buồn ạ. em có quen ông anh rất đam mê công nghệ nhưng bác ấy không có thời gian để chế máy lên đã kết hợp với em chế ra 1 con máy để bác ấy nghịch ạ. sau một thời gian gom đồ bác ấy cũng găm được 1 số đồ chơi khá là ngon các bác ạ. từ nhưng đồ này dự định của em là sẽ chế cho bác ấy 1 máy CNC H-frame 1000x1000x500 dạng máy của damtron vẫn thường làm. 

khung máy của nhật bổn không biết là nó ở máy gì rất ngon độ cứng vững và chính xác thì tuyệt vời ông mặt trời luôn ạ. 



sau khi tính toán cấu tạo máy sơ bộ nó sẽ ra thì thù như thế này.


 tạm thời thế đã chiều nay em gia công chi tiết để lắp ráp các modun có sẵn vào với nhau. thank

----------

kametoco, minhtriet, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Dự án này em biết òi, máy in 3d kim loại đây mừ  :Smile:  đường đi của em này còn dài lắm lắm, dưng mà bước đầu coi như thuận lợi phần cơ khí  :Smile: 

CNC áp dụng vào sản xuất công nghiệp, ước mơ của bao nhiêu người, từ ý tưởng đến hiện thực khá là oải, dưng mà không phải không khả thi, cố gắng bác Luyến nha  :Smile:

----------

cnclaivung, Luyến

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ nó là body máy đính linh kiện điện tử tự dộng

----------

hongbm_pt, Luyến, thuhanoi, Trần Hoàng Nam, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

Khung này nhìn quen quen

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy combo bác Luyến gác lên không tương xứng khung máy , thà bác luyến chơi ray 25 với double visme thì ngon hơn , chứ khung thép mà combo nhôm thì không tương xứng tí nào , Datron là chơi luôn cái bàn máy bằng đá granite nhé , vẫn chưa bằng datron về độ rung động đâu .

----------

Luyến

----------


## solero

Bị tuột mất tay trên bộ khung này . Nó nặng bao nhiêu vậy anh Luyến.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Dự án này em biết òi, máy in 3d kim loại đây mừ  đường đi của em này còn dài lắm lắm, dưng mà bước đầu coi như thuận lợi phần cơ khí 
> 
> CNC áp dụng vào sản xuất công nghiệp, ước mơ của bao nhiêu người, từ ý tưởng đến hiện thực khá là oải, dưng mà không phải không khả thi, cố gắng bác Luyến nha


chuẩn không phải chỉnh bác Tuấn ui, máy in 3D kim loại đấy ạ. em biết phần cơ khí thì sẵn rồi chỉ lắp vào nhau là xong thôi nhưng còn phần mềm vì là máy in 3D lên việc sử dụng mach3 sec không thích hợp. cái này sẽ dùng mạch adruino để điều khiển bác ạ.

@ NhatSon
 em dọn dẹp khe kẽ cái khung này cũng nhặt được khoảng 10 con IC nhỏ chắc là rớt ra trong lúc cái máy này vận hành trước kia đấy ạ.
u
@namcnc uu
cái bàn máy bằng sắt 2 vai máy bằng gang đúc cực kì cứng vững ah. mục đích của ông anh em là thích cái máy chạy hết khổ ạ. cái máy này là máy in 3D lên phối ghép nhôm vào không thành vấn đề gì đâu ạ. trục y la 2 bộ combo gồm 2 cặp 20 visme 20mm đặt lên gia công qua qua là xong. em chỉ có thời gian từ bây giờ cho đến ra tết. sau đó còn phải quay vào với công việc mới ạ.
@namcnc
cái bàn máy bằng sắt 2 vai máy bằng gang đúc cực kì cứng vững ah. mục đích của ông anh em là thích cái máy chạy hết khổ ạ. cái máy này là máy in 3D lên phối ghép nhôm vào không thành vấn đề gì đâu ạ. trục y la 2 bộ combo gồm 2 cặp 20 visme 20mm đặt lên gia công qua qua là xong. em chỉ có thời gian thời gian từ giờ cho ngày 10 tết thôi. anh em thợ đi làm lại là em phải quay lại với công việc hàng ngày rồi ạ. 

@ biết tuốt &  kem
body này ở văn môn nó lằm ở bãi phế liệu tại văn môn khá lâu, có thể anh biết tuốt thấy ở đó. lúc đó có 2 cái 1 bác nào đó đã mua 1 cái khung hoàn chỉnh còn khung này là đã bị mổ xẻ hệt nội tạng chỉ còn chơ cái bệ thôi ạ. em tiếc cho bác nào biết trước mà không hốt cái khung này về thôi ạ. em cũng ko biết nó nặng bao nhiêu nhưng thấy ông anh nói chuyện là mua khoảng hơn 20t.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Luyến

Tiếp tục cong việc thôi
thông số kỹ thuật mấy bộ combo chất lượng vẫn khá ngon. 
trục X con trượt bi con lăn  visme 20 bước 20 hành trình 1000 đế gang. 
trục Y 2 bộ trượt vuông 20 visme 20 bước 20  hành trình  1000 đế nhôm.
trục Z ray trượt vuông 15 visme  16 bước 16 hành trình 500 đế bằng nhôm.

đầu tiên là em sử lý cái trục Y bộ combo này chạy động cơ servo size 60 bây giờ thay động cơ 86 vào là phải phay vị trí bắt động cơ này lớn ra để cho nó vừa ạ. 




phần mặt combo Y tiếp giáp với 2 cái ke của trục X em phai hạ bậc cái gờ 3mm để sau này căn chỉnh vuôn góc với trục X cho chính xác. 


đặt cái mặt này lên máy phay phai 2 đường gờ em đã ra đồng hồ không cho nó nhẩy 1 vạch nào . em có quay đoạn clip làm chứng đây ạ  :Big Grin: 




lắp thử lên với 2 cái ke bắt trục X thì thấy tuyệt vời.  :Big Grin: 


ngày mai làm tiếp.. :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Máy in 3D kim loại tức là in vật liệu là kim loại hay làm bằng kim loại vậy bác Luyến.

----------

Luyến

----------


## jimmyli

hix anh luyến mà làm in được nhôm thôi thì tầm cỡ cncprovn chắc mấy ông cnczone phải gọi bằng cụ rồi hehe, in nhựa thì dễ chứ in kim loại là cả 1 vấn đề đó hehe, nói trước để chuẩn bị tâm lý hihi

----------


## Luyến

> Máy in 3D kim loại tức là in vật liệu là kim loại hay làm bằng kim loại vậy bác Luyến.


nó cũng như máy in 3D nhựa thông thường thôi bác. thay vì đùn ra nhựa thì cái máy em làm nó đùn ra 1 chất là kim loại.

bác tham khảo cái này để hình dung nhé.

----------

anhcos, elenercom, TRI_THANH_CNC

----------


## anhcos

Bác làm được thì quá siêu rồi, máy in này cũng có nghe qua vì cách đây mấy tháng mình đọc thấy tin NASA họ đang nghiên cứu máy in 3D kim loại:
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0728192056.htm

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

> hix anh luyến mà làm in được nhôm thôi thì tầm cỡ cncprovn chắc mấy ông cnczone phải gọi bằng cụ rồi hehe, in nhựa thì dễ chứ in kim loại là cả 1 vấn đề đó hehe, nói trước để chuẩn bị tâm lý hihi


Em nó đây bác ạ:



Chạy bằng tay thì được rồi, bi chừ nâng cấp lên CNC thui ợ  :Smile:  bác có thể xem thêm ở đây : http://hunger-hydraulik.de/ultraplate-coating.html

----------

elenercom, Luyến, nhatson

----------


## anhcos

Cái video của Luyến trên kia là loại hybird gồm laser welding và laser cladding. Họ chuyên về lớp phủ cường độ cao/chống mài mòn ấy.
Trang chủ của cái video trên ở đây nè.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Luyến chuyên chơi hàng khó đỡ không à ,sẽ rất khó để hoàn thành , khó chứ không phải là không thể , có cái ông Tuấn này chuyên về hàn chắc có lẽ có cửa ra.... cố lên mấy chú. Mấy ông mà hoàn thành chắc nhiều Đại Học dành nhau cấp cho mấy ông cái bằng Tiến Sỹ danh dự

----------

jimmyli

----------


## jimmyli

hix in kiểu đó thì chất lượng hơi bị tệ vì đầu bếp của máy hàn tig nó to quá, nếu làm máy in 3d mà khung thế kia thì phí quá >"<

----------


## Luyến

> hix in kiểu đó thì chất lượng hơi bị tệ vì đầu bếp của máy hàn tig nó to quá, nếu làm máy in 3d mà khung thế kia thì phí quá >"<


máy in 3D kim loại chứ không phải là làm ra cái máy xong rồi lắp cái máy hàn tig lên đó. làm máy thật chứ có làm đùa đâu. công nghệ phủ hơp kin lên kim loại tăng độ cứng chống mài mòn. cty của ong anh mà mình quen làm tay từ lâu rồi bây giờ chế máy cnc để cho chạy chương trình. 
cái khung máy cứng như vậy mới xứng đáng để dựng lên cái máy này. sau khi máy đi vào sản xuất khối lượng thép mà hàng ngày cái bệ phải gánh chịu là rất lớn. những cái khuôn cỡ 1 đến 2 tấn được đặt lên đặt xuống thường xuyên nêu khung máy mà yếu thì không được bao nhiêu ngày là vứt đi đâu.
@ namcnc
em lại thích những đề tài khó  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

Theo em hiểu là anh làm máy phủ kim loại lên bề mặt kim loại hoặc in 3D cái gì thô thô,  jimmyli thì đang nói về in lên hình 3D như những máy in 3D nhựa mọi người đã làm .

----------

jimmyli, Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

> ông Luyến chuyên chơi hàng khó đỡ không à ,sẽ rất khó để hoàn thành , khó chứ không phải là không thể , có cái ông Tuấn này chuyên về hàn chắc có lẽ có cửa ra.... cố lên mấy chú. Mấy ông mà hoàn thành chắc nhiều Đại Học dành nhau cấp cho mấy ông cái bằng Tiến Sỹ danh dự


Báo cáo bác, 
Thứ 1, đây không phải là hàn ạ. Hàn không làm được việc này.
Thứ 2, ứ phải là máy làm cho em ạ
Thứ 3, ứ phải tự em nghĩ ra ạ, cái này thằng bán thiết bị và công nghệ nó làm rồi, chỉ có phần điều khiển 3d nó đắt quá thôi
Thứ 4, bộ nguồn cấp plasma và bột kim loại ứ phải là đồ DIY ạ.
Thứ 5, hiện tại nhiều trường đại học cũng đang xách dép theo học ạ, bằng tiến sỹ chưa là gì ạ. 
Thứ 6, người ta làm được rồi, mình làm theo cũng không dễ, nếu trong 1 năm với vài tấn bột kim loại mà tìm ra được qui trình công nghệ vận hành trơn chu cái này là đã thành công lắm rồi ạ.
Thứ 7, bác Luyến nên bắt đầu phần điều khiển với cái bác rành nhất, là điều khiển 4 trục bằng mach3 hoặc nc gì gì đó, phần thực nghiệm sau này sẽ đơn giản hơn ạ

Em hết ạ.

----------

Luyến

----------


## jimmyli

@tuấn: hihi mấy anh cứ bắt tay vào công việc đi, hoàn thành con máy này thì phải gọi là đỉnh của đỉnh, DIY đâu phải là cứ phải chế toàn bộ anh, nếu sợ nặng thì cứ cho 3 trục di chuyển còn phôi thì đứng im, sợ gì nặng nhẹ. Em cũng đang ngâm cứu làm cái in kim loại nhưng theo hướng khác là sài laze khởi đầu là nhôm thôi mà nếu thành công thì cũng tự thỏa mãn rồi hihi

----------


## quanghung108

Theo em hiểu thì đối tác của bác Luyến trước giờ dùng máy phun đắp kim loại,cái này có lâu rồi có thể là dùng hồ quang điện hay Plasma để phun phủ nhưng giờ công nhân cầm cái mỏ phun lâu mệt quá nên nhờ bác Luyến làm cái khung máy CNC để lắp cái đầu phun phủ lên để cho nó chạy tự động  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## solero

> @ biết tuốt &  kem
> body này ở văn môn nó lằm ở bãi phế liệu tại văn môn khá lâu, có thể anh biết tuốt thấy ở đó. lúc đó có 2 cái 1 bác nào đó đã mua 1 cái khung hoàn chỉnh còn khung này là đã bị mổ xẻ hệt nội tạng chỉ còn chơ cái bệ thôi ạ. em tiếc cho bác nào biết trước mà không hốt cái khung này về thôi ạ. em cũng ko biết nó nặng bao nhiêu nhưng thấy ông anh nói chuyện là mua khoảng hơn 20t.


Ăn cướp ra à cụ? Máy còn nguyên Kít ở đây này có 25tr: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/25...ll=1#post27659
Con này cùng lắm là 5 tạ, 10k/kg = 5tr. hết đất.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái gì , bác kem nói thiệt không ? trên hình như vậy còn kit có 25 chai à ? 25 chai là đông phương mua hay bán ? đông phương bán với giá đó nhiều cha quánh lộn à.


em biết khách hàng của bác Luyến dùng để đắp kim loại chắc là bác  Hải béo bạn anh Tuấn đúng không ? heheh.

Đi sâu vào kĩ thuật 1 tí , nếu chơi theo phương pháp in 3 D thì dễ tí xíu , nhưng gọi là đắp vật liệu thì kết cấu máy 3 trục khó giải quyết tối ưu triệt để , dù gì dùng tay thì cái tay của mình nó là kết cấu 6 trục , còn 3 trục thì góc nghiêng với góc khuất khó mà với tới , lúc đó xoay tới xoay lui vật cần đắp rồi lập trình thôi thì cho ông công nhân làm tiếp có vẻ ngon hơn.


in 3D là tạo ra 1 vật mới hoàn toàn , thì việc in phun sợi có vẻ đơn giản và giải thuật đã có nhiều người đi trước làm hết nên sẽ dễ , còn việc phủ vật liệu là phủ lên 1 lớp lên 1 chi tiết có sẵn nhất là chi tiết ấy chuẩn thì việc đo đạc , vẽ lại 3D , lập trình đi dao theo vector 3D thì em nghĩ cả cái diễn đàn này làm được thao tác ấy vẫn chưa thấy ai xuất hiện... việc chi tiết lồi lõm , độ cao đầu đắp khác nhau có thể gây ảnh hưởng đến độ bám dính vật liệu lên bề mặt và vvv.... còn nhiều cái khác nhức cái đầu.


Nếu được sẵn bác Luyến hay anh Tuấn đã biết được cái máy nào trên thế giới đã làm ra rồi thì đưa ra cho anh em trên đây chém gió mổ xẻ biết đâu biết được nhiều điều và giúp hoàn thiện cái máy này nhanh hơn.

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

Quanghung108
Bác đoán chính xác con gà ác hêh.
@ Kem 
Bộ này và bộ kia y như nhau chỉ khác là bác kia lấy trước lên lấy bộ đầy đu còn bộ này lấy sau bị thiếu 1 cây visme của trục y lên không lắp lên. Hành trình chuẩn của cái khung này bé hành trình khoảng y750x950. Lựa chọn combo nhôn cho trục Y là thay đổi hành trình cho dài lên đúng với mục đích của người thiết kế. 
@namcnc.
Bác đoán chính xác con gà ác tiếp.  :Big Grin:  sao bác biết hay dữ em làm cái khung này cho bác Hải Béo.  :Big Grin:   chạy chi tiết lồi lõm thì em có 2 phương án 1 là dùng đầu dò 2 dùng máy quyét 3D để quét biên dạng.

----------


## Tuấn

> cái gì , bác kem nói thiệt không ? trên hình như vậy còn kit có 25 chai à ? 25 chai là đông phương mua hay bán ? đông phương bán với giá đó nhiều cha quánh lộn à.
> 
> 
> em biết khách hàng của bác Luyến dùng để đắp kim loại chắc là bác  Hải béo bạn anh Tuấn đúng không ? heheh.
> 
> Đi sâu vào kĩ thuật 1 tí , nếu chơi theo phương pháp in 3 D thì dễ tí xíu , nhưng gọi là đắp vật liệu thì kết cấu máy 3 trục khó giải quyết tối ưu triệt để , dù gì dùng tay thì cái tay của mình nó là kết cấu 6 trục , còn 3 trục thì góc nghiêng với góc khuất khó mà với tới , lúc đó xoay tới xoay lui vật cần đắp rồi lập trình thôi thì cho ông công nhân làm tiếp có vẻ ngon hơn.
> 
> 
> in 3D là tạo ra 1 vật mới hoàn toàn , thì việc in phun sợi có vẻ đơn giản và giải thuật đã có nhiều người đi trước làm hết nên sẽ dễ , còn việc phủ vật liệu là phủ lên 1 lớp lên 1 chi tiết có sẵn nhất là chi tiết ấy chuẩn thì việc đo đạc , vẽ lại 3D , lập trình đi dao theo vector 3D thì em nghĩ cả cái diễn đàn này làm được thao tác ấy vẫn chưa thấy ai xuất hiện... việc chi tiết lồi lõm , độ cao đầu đắp khác nhau có thể gây ảnh hưởng đến độ bám dính vật liệu lên bề mặt và vvv.... còn nhiều cái khác nhức cái đầu.
> ...


Cụ Nam nói đúng rồi ạ, cái này của lão béo chớ hổng phải của em, em chỉ là thằng xúi dại thui ợ. Lý do thì nhạt toẹt là vì em thấy hắn bỏ ra mấy tỏi rước con nguồn plasma về được, thì thêm mấy cái combo, dăm cái động cơ rồi tí sắt không thành vấn đề. So với giá trị bộ nguồn thì hoàn toàn không đáng kể.

Con máy 3d đi theo nó là dạng tay robot chứ không phải 3 hay 4 trục ạ, ác cái nó bán công nghệ cái 3d ấy chứ hổng tính kg nên cha béo có nằm mơ cũng không thể nhập về để dùng hay bán được. 

Cái bàn bác Luyến làm chỉ là đề mô ngâm cứu thui ợ, dã tâm thật của vụ này là có ngày tìm ra một dòng sản phẩm đáp ứng được những nhu cầu của thiên hạ với giá hạt rẻ  :Smile:  Bởi nhiều đơn vị có nhu cầu mua cái máy phủ, dưng họ chỉ cần đáp ứng cho 1 vài sản phẩm của họ thui ( ví dụ phủ lưỡi cày xuât khẩu sang nhật chẳng hạn, một lượng hàng khá lớn trong thị trường miền Nam lưỡi cắt đất nhập từ Nhật là hàng sản xuất tại VN xuất sang Nhật rồi người ta đóng mác xuất ngược lại. Ngành inox bên em cũng 2/3 số lượng sản phẩm bị xuất khẩu tại chỗ, nghĩa là bán cho tây, chúng nó đóng mác vào rồi bán lại cho ta, cuối cùng chỉ béo mấy thằng tây ngồi mát thu xiền thui ợ )

Công đoạn làm máy của bác Luyến thành công cũng chỉ mới đi được 1/3 quãng đường thui, ấy là bộ nguồn, phần cấp liệu nhâp rồi đấy a, phần còn lại để cho nó hoạt động được còn xa lắm ạ, lớp phủ nó tính theo micromet, em nghe đã choáng rồi, scan 3d là cả một vấn đề.

Xác xuất thành công của lão béo là rất ít, vì hắn chưa am hiểu về điều khiển cnc, bác Luyến thì chỉ rảnh thời gian này thôi, không thể vác cơm nắm mắc màn thử nghiệm cùng hắn được. Em biết vậy nhưng vẫn ủng hộ việc này, không dám thử thì không bao giờ làm được, hơn nữa chi phí cho thử nghiệm này không phải là vấn đề lớn với lão béo, com bo hắn mua về cả đống, trượt với vitme tính theo palet chả để làm gì. Chỉ cần giờ này sang năm mà con máy nó giải quyết được vài công đoạn đơn giản là thành công rồi bác ạ.

Đơn giản như con máy hàn ống mà em với lão Si phọ chế ấy, làm đi làm lại mất mấy tháng rồi, em thì bảo được rồi, cho lính hàn mấy ngày liền chả thấy làm sao cả, thía mà lão ấy bảo chưa được, lão ấy phá ra làm lại rồi bác ạ, haizz.. cha si phọ này già rùi, tuổi cao sinh khó tính khó nết, haizzzzz  :Smile:

----------

Luyến, minhtriet, ppgas

----------


## Luyến

phương án đưa đầu dò này vào ứng dụng thực tế công việc em đang làm là tuyệt vời đây.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

upp tiến độ công việc
sáng nay chẳng làm được gì nhiều em vừa làm vợ em vừa bắt em cắm lo hoa  gọi là quà tặng vợ ngày ba len tin.  :Big Grin:  , công việc được thế này thôi 




Lắp trục X lên và đẩy nhẹ cái đi cả mét  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## solero

> cái gì , bác kem nói thiệt không ? trên hình như vậy còn kit có 25 chai à ? 25 chai là đông phương mua hay bán ? đông phương bán với giá đó nhiều cha quánh lộn à.
> .


Em đang nói giá mua mà.





> @ Kem 
> Bộ này và bộ kia y như nhau chỉ khác là bác kia lấy trước lên lấy bộ đầy đu còn bộ này lấy sau bị thiếu 1 cây visme của trục y lên không lắp lên. Hành trình chuẩn của cái khung này bé hành trình khoảng y750x950. Lựa chọn combo nhôn cho trục Y là thay đổi hành trình cho dài lên đúng với mục đích của người thiết kế.


Ý em là bộ khung này không quá 5tr. Em cứ đinh ninh rằng anh bạn đã cọc rồi nên chủ quan không call lại nên mới bị bất bộ khung này thôi.

----------


## anhxco

> upp tiến độ công việc
> sáng nay chẳng làm được gì nhiều em vừa làm vợ em vừa bắt em cắm lo hoa  gọi là quà tặng vợ ngày ba len tin.  , công việc được thế này thôi 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lắp trục X lên và đẩy nhẹ cái đi cả mét


Em đọc cái câu của bác Luyến hoài à k có hiểu, có phải  ý bác thế này k:
"sáng nay chẳng làm được gì nhiều, em vừa làm vợ em - vừa bắt em cắm lo hoa gọi là quà tặng vợ ngày ba len tin".
hehe, đùa chút cho vui vẻ, nhưng mà đúng bác mần câu khó hiểu  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Hihi bao nhiêu năm toàn mua Hoa tặng vợ. Năm nay vợ em bắt em  đi mua 1 bó hoa mang về cắn lọ . Ngày 14-2 mờ bác.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

tìm hiểu thêm về probe thì thấy không khó để diy một cái đẹp đẹp các cụ ạ 


mạch 


nguyên lý hoạt động. 


phần mềm  :Big Grin: 


http://www.micro-machine-shop.com/3D_digitizing.htm

----------


## Nam CNC

nguyên lí làm ra cái đầu dò rất dễ nhưng có cái đầu dò đạt độ chính xác cao thì không dễ tí nào , chắc chắn là không thể với DIY .

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

em thấy ở trang này http://www.ebay.com/itm/digitizing-p...-/160763530758

nó rao bán cái này :



và nó bẩu dư lày :

It is rated for 10 million samples (switch operations) before carbon build up

·         The biggest problem with almost all ball and rod contact based probes is that after 100,000 samples (that's 100,000 switch operations) the contact resistance would increase because of carbon buildup. So much that the op amp circuit would start to fail to switch its output state. The contacts don't wipe (self-clean) and a buildup of carbon occurs. This would result in having taking the probe apart and clean it.

ngoài chuyện chính xác, mấy cái tiếp điểm chắc cũng là một vứn đề  :Smile:  Cụ Luyến làm chuột bạch đê  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

vâng em sẽ chuột bạch một cái và vẫn  luôi giữ âm mưu là sẽ diy một cái chính xác ạ.   :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> vâng em sẽ chuột bạch một cái và vẫn  luôi giữ âm mưu là sẽ diy một cái chính xác ạ.


CHính xác thì tiếp điểm phải mạ vàng thì phải

----------


## Luyến

> CHính xác thì tiếp điểm phải mạ vàng thì phải


Ko phải như vậy đâu bác ạ. Độ chính xác chắc nó ở nhiều yếu tốt khác nhau  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  em chưa biết nó ở chỗ nào.

Bác anhco cảm thấy cái probe của bác ấy không chính xác vì bác ấy không định tâm được cho nó. Mỗi lần đầu dò chạm vào phôi nó lại lệch ra 1 vị trí khác. Tâm đầu dò không còn chuẩn nữa em noia vậy có đúng không bác anhco?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nếu thế thì các bác làm theo kiểu của bọn Roland đi, dùng piezo + MCU?

----------


## Luyến

> Hehe, nếu thế thì các bác làm theo kiểu của bọn Roland đi, dùng piezo + MCU?


em đang tính đi theo hướng  dùng 1 vòng bi  đũa côn loại  loại nhỏ cở 6001 để làm hướng tâm cho đầu dò còn dùng cảm biến tiệm cận để đo độ chênh lệch các diểm.  :Big Grin:  


cảm biến tiệm tận phủ sóng rộng  em lắp 4 cái  thường mở thì  thôi rồi ... :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> em đang tính đi theo hướng  dùng 1 vòng bi  đũa côn loại  loại nhỏ cở 6001 để làm hướng tâm cho đầu dò còn dùng cảm biến tiệm cận để đo độ chênh lệch các diểm.  
> 
> 
> cảm biến tiệm tận phủ sóng rộng  em lắp 4 cái  thường mở thì  thôi rồi ...


Bác luyến này cũng liều ghê không biết mà cũng thử làm thật là phục đó.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Bác luyến này cũng liều ghê không biết mà cũng thử làm thật là phục đó.


Em nghịch ý mà.

----------

quangcaohoanglong

----------


## Tuấn

> em đang tính đi theo hướng  dùng 1 vòng bi  đũa côn loại  loại nhỏ cở 6001 để làm hướng tâm cho đầu dò còn dùng cảm biến tiệm cận để đo độ chênh lệch các diểm.  
> 
> 
> cảm biến tiệm tận phủ sóng rộng  em lắp 4 cái  thường mở thì  thôi rồi ...


Em không hiểu cái cảm biến tiệm cận này, sao chỉnh cho nó chuẩn được nhỉ ??? Còn vòng bi côn đâu có tự lựa tâm dễ dàng được cụ Luyến ui ???

----------


## Luyến

> Em không hiểu cái cảm biến tiệm cận này, sao chỉnh cho nó chuẩn được nhỉ ??? Còn vòng bi côn đâu có tự lựa tâm dễ dàng được cụ Luyến ui ???




em dùng cái cảm biến tiệm cận dạng có đũa có ren như thế này chỉnh được sai số 0.01 là tạm ôn rồi ạ. vòng bi côn đỡ phía dưới anh ạ, lúc hoạt động vòng bi côn bị loso ép sẽ hướng tâm. khi kim của đầu rà chạm phôi sẽ kênh 0.01 lúc đó cảm biến tiệm cận nhận được tín hiệu sẽ báo về ...

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

khoan không bàn tới cái phần mêm ứng dụng kèm theo , nói tới cái đầu dò thôi.

--- tiếp điểm đầu dò phải nhạy và ổn định , chạm 1 triệu lần vẫn thế và độ nhạy tầm 0.001 mm đó là hàng hãng , bác Luyến cố gắng bắng 1/10 ở thời điểm này là được.
--- đầu dò phải chuẩn , ít nhất là hình cầu vì chạm dò điểm 3D nên tất cảc các điểm chạm các bác đều phải tính ra được khoảng cách thì mới có thể mô phỏng biên dạng tốt được.
--- Độ chính xác ở đây là đồng tâm với trục Z hay trục dao  do đó ít nhất độ runout phải là micromet , hãng renishaw là 0.002mm , TQ thì quảng cáo cái trung bình là 0.005mm , vậy các bác có độ đồng tâm bao nhiêu với DIY ? vì việc dò điểm là di chuyển qua lại , lên xuống và chạm , độ đồng tâm không cao thì biên dạng mô phỏng không còn độ chính xác cao , đường kính cái đầu dò còn tuy thuộc vào độ phức tạp của biên dang . Về vật liệu cái điểm đó ít nhất là thép cứng , hợp kim thậm chí là hồng ngọc.

----------

anhcos

----------


## thuhanoi

Cái proximity ấy phải là hàng xịn mới có độ chinh xác cỡ đó

----------


## Nam CNC

http://www.tormach.com/store/index.p...gitizing_Probe 

cái này không đắt lắm dành cho dân chuyên nghiệp

http://www.tormach.com/store/index.p...=Passive_Probe

cái này nghiệp dư nhưng dư sức cho anh em mình.

vậy còn cái phần mềm còn lại đâu ? nếu dừng lại cái cơ cấu này thì đơn giản quá , còn việc chuyển hoá toạ độ thành biên dạng 3D nữa.

----------


## terminaterx300

mitutoyo cũng bi cách ly chạm thoai àh 



độ chính xác thì chả biết còn nhiêu với cái đầu bi rỉ sét

----------

Luyến, nhatson

----------


## Luyến

> Hehe, nếu thế thì các bác làm theo kiểu của bọn Roland đi, dùng piezo + MCU?





> mitutoyo cũng bi cách ly chạm thoai àh 
> 
> 
> 
> độ chính xác thì chả biết còn nhiêu với cái đầu bi rỉ sét


Thank bác.
Bác đo hộ cho em xem cái loso kia dầy bao nhiêu không ah. Có cái này để làm theo thì khỏi phải mò ạ.

@ Namcnc
Phần mền nhận các vị trí điểm rồi covert sang 3d thì phải mua bản quỳên bác ạ. Sử dụng phần mền 3d vào ứng dụng cho công đoạn phục hồi các sản phẩm, những sản phẩm khách của bác Hải béo mang đến sửa bị mòn vẹt méo mó cần phải phục hồi nguyên trạng thái thái ban đâu. Việc này còn dài lắm ạ em cứ mua PM về nghiêng cứu dần dần. Còn việc em đang làm thì đơn giảng hơn. Em dùng mach3 để lưu lại vị trí sau đó đầu plasma chạy theo vị trí đó và phủ vật liệu lên phôi.

----------

Nam CNC, Tuấn, zentic

----------


## terminaterx300

tầm 1mm

cái này theo nguyên lý tiếp mas thôi, độ chính xác phụ thuộc vào cơ khí

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> tầm 1mm
> 
> cái này theo nguyên lý tiếp mas thôi, độ chính xác phụ thuộc vào cơ khí


cái loso đó 1mm là vậy là ok rồi bác. e sẽ đi theo hướng này mua ít loso lá về vác đi cắt dây, cắt vòng tròn vô cực làm thành loso đàn hồi hướng tâm cho đầu dò. còn phần tiếp điểm thì nghiên cứu sau. 

em hỏi ngu tí nữa ạ. cái khung em đánh dấu mầu đỏ này có phải là cơ cấu chỉnh đồng tâm cho đầu dò và cán cone không ạ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

cái phần màu xanh là cái chuôi gá , cái màu đỏ là cái thân bên trong có lò xo và tiếp điểm , cái màu vàng mới là bộ phận gá kim và chỉnh đồng tâm.

Đồng tâm ở đây là đồng tâm từ đầu đến đít , ít nhất có chốt gá chuẩn , và cái đầu dò phải đồng tâm với cái chốt gá , bác Luyến cứ đi theo hướng các tiếm điểm được gắn trên 1 cái đĩa, cái đĩa này có 3 con ốc để chỉnh độ đồng tâm cái tiếp điểm , nên gá lên máy rồi chỉnh 3 con ốc trên đó thì độ chính xác mới cao. Em lười vẽ chỉ biết tưởng tượng và nói chay.

----------

zentic

----------


## terminaterx300

cái lá inox đó cũng chỉ đề truyền điện thôi àh, nó còn 1 lò xò ép phía sau nữa cơ, 

kiểu này vẫn chỉ là cách ly mát àh, độ chính xác phụ phuộc vào cơ khí

----------


## Luyến

thank các bác đã chia sẻ nhiều về đầu dò probe.. 

em tiếp tục với công việc chính ạ. 
mặt trục X chi tiết chính sau này lắp ghép với trục Z  :Big Grin: 






còn nữa....

----------


## Luyến

Lắp tiếp trục Z.







cơ bản đã xong còn gấp hộp kỹ thuật,  lắp điện, sơn mầu đặc trưng của Cty nữa ... oải đây không biết  ngày 15 này có kịp  tiến độ không ?  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Diyodira

Nhìn tổng thể thấy dư lào ấy bác L, đồ thì rất gấu từng modul, nếu làm gầm thấp, hành trình z tầm 100 thì cân đối nhỉ.
Thanks

----------


## Luyến

> Nhìn tổng thể thấy dư lào ấy bác L, đồ thì rất gấu từng modul, nếu làm gầm thấp, hành trình z tầm 100 thì cân đối nhỉ.
> Thanks


Em làm máy In máy 3D bác ơi. Máy phủ hợp kim lên kim loại . Trục z cao 500mm trục z mang đầu trộn khí nặng vài trăm gam thôi ạ.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

> Em làm máy In máy 3D bác ơi. Máy phủ hợp kim lên kim loại . Trục z cao 500mm trục z mang đầu trộn khí nặng vài trăm gam thôi ạ.


Vậy thì quá đỉnh rồi, sang nhỉ.
Thanks

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Vậy thì quá đỉnh rồi, sang nhỉ.
> Thanks


cũng oai bác ạ. tưởng là ghép cái khung lên để bác Hải béo nghiên cứu chơi thôi ai ngờ bác ấy lắp nguyên cái đầu phủ kim loại mấy tỏi lên và còn nói sẽ cho nó làm ra sản phẩm thương mại nữa chứ. trách nhiệm của em ngày càng nặng.  :Frown:

----------


## Luyến

phần cơ khí đã xong anh Hải đã nghiệp thu cấu hình. ngày mai lên đường về cty để tiếp tục phối ghép với nguồn phủ hợp kim. em sẽ úp thường xuyên sản phẩm sau khi phủ kim loại.

----------

hungdn, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## Luyến

hình ảnh máy chuyển về cty bác Hải BÉO.

đầu phủ kim loại anh Hải chuẩn bị sẵn chỉ chờ máy về là lắp lên. 


vài sản phẩm sau này em phải nghiên cứu và cho máy chạy  :Big Grin: 
hợp kim phủ lên mũi khoan trong nghành dầu khí.

hợp kim tăng độ cứng bề mặt kim loại chống mài mòn

----------


## terminaterx300

máy gì đây ta, nhìn la la in 3D kim loại nhở

----------


## ít nói

dự án này sao giống của cụ Diy1102 gì đó. Giờ cụ Luyến theo đuổi à. máy quá tốt

----------


## Luyến

> máy gì đây ta, nhìn la la in 3D kim loại nhở


Máy To đùng ngã ngửa là máy phủ hợp kim bác ạ.
@ít nói.
Em ko biết dự án của bác Diy1102 là dự án nào? em lên cty bác Hải Béo chơi cùng bác Tuấn em nhìn thấy cái khung đo bỏ só chưa dùng đến em nghiền cái khung đo quá lên quyết định cướp về nhà lắp ghép 1 cái cnc cho ra trò. em chỉ rảnh dịp tết thôi giờ quay lại với công việc hàng ngày rồi. hết thời gian mơ mộng.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Máy To đùng ngã ngửa là máy phủ hợp kim bác ạ.
> @ít nói.
> Em ko biết dự án của bác Diy1102 là dự án nào? em lên cty bác Hải Béo chơi cùng bác Tuấn em nhìn thấy cái khung đo bỏ só chưa dùng đến em nghiền cái khung đo quá lên quyết định cướp về nhà lắp ghép 1 cái cnc cho ra trò. em chỉ rảnh dịp tết thôi giờ quay lại với công việc hàng ngày rồi. hết thời gian mơ mộng.


cho biết rõ hơn cái phủ kim loại, nhìn đầu nó như cái máy hàn Mig với cuộn cấp phôi thế, cho thêm thông số cái máy với, cũng có nhu cầu phủ kim loại

----------


## Luyến

> cho biết rõ hơn cái phủ kim loại, nhìn đầu nó như cái máy hàn Mig với cuộn cấp phôi thế, cho thêm thông số cái máy với, cũng có nhu cầu phủ kim loại


em cũng chưa hiểu bác ah. cái máy em làm vẫn chưa song lên bác Tuấn và bác Hải Béo chưa dậy cho cách làm. chỉ biết Cty bác Hải hợp tác với cty http://www.durmat.com/_en/produktion.htm này .

----------


## anhcos

Sản phẩm của cty này có tuabin gáo và tuabin khí nữa. Mấy món đó toàn phôi rèn và nhiệt luyện nguyên khối, mà cty này giờ chơi phủ kim loại thì không biết thế nào mà so nhỉ.

----------


## Tuấn

> dự án này sao giống của cụ Diy1102 gì đó. Giờ cụ Luyến theo đuổi à. máy quá tốt


Hai dự ớn này khác nhau bác ạ.

Bác Luyến thấy lão béo có cái bàn với lị mấy cái combo quẳng lăn lóc, nhân tiện rảnh mấy hôm tết thì bác ấy lôi về gia công gá lắp vào với nhau, thành một cái máy cnc 3 trục để lão béo nghịch cho nó chạy đi chạy lại làm quen thui ợ.

Còn dự ớn của cụ DIY1102 thì dạng chìa khoá trao tay, cắm điện là chạy bác ợ. Cái ni em nghe thui đã thấy lắm công lắm ợ. Nếu có ngâm cứu thành công chắc không dưới nửa năm thử nghiệm từ khi có máy. ( Chỉ riêng con máy hàn ống đơn giản thui, em cũng đã dùng roài, nguyên lý coi như em biết roài, chạy thử thợ nhà em bẩu okie roài mờ làm hoàn chỉnh chắc cũng không dưới nửa năm thử nghiệm ợ )

Để hôm nào rảnh em lôi con máy em làm tính đến giờ cũng đã mất vài trăm củ mà 7 năm rồi chưa xong up lên các bác xem chơi :P

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Đầu năm nói là bận mà chưa được việc gì các bác ạ. Mới đứng phay được mấy cái này  :Big Grin: .

----------

mpvmanh, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Đầu năm nói là bận mà chưa được việc gì các bác ạ. Mới đứng phay được mấy cái này .


Á á á cái này em đang thiếu 1 cái cho cái vitme trục X, cụ phay cho em 1 cái, cụ nhá  :Smile:  mẹc xi cụ nhiều nhiều  :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

> Đầu năm nói là bận mà chưa được việc gì các bác ạ. Mới đứng phay được mấy cái này .


Mới taro 1 cái đã gãy mũi rồi  :Big Grin: , mua máy taro đi anh ơi, em taro cả ngàn lỗ m3, m4 mà chưa chụi gãy ^^

----------


## Luyến

> Á á á cái này em đang thiếu 1 cái cho cái vitme trục X, cụ phay cho em 1 cái, cụ nhá  mẹc xi cụ nhiều nhiều


cụ đưa bản vẽ em phay cho  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

@ ahdvip 
đúng là cái đầu tiên đã gẫy taro rồi. đầu năm tay chân chẳng rẻo gì cả.  :Big Grin:  máy taro anh vẫn đang chờ xem anh em có bán thì anh mua lại  :Big Grin:  chờ mãi có ai bán đâu.

----------


## thuhanoi

Anh nhôm ngó mềm vậy chứ khó taro lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, taro nhôm thì dùng khoan bàn là chắc ăn. Em độ lại cái khoan bàn để cho nó quay 2 chiều, chơi đồng thau & nhôm thấy ổn lắm.



Chú Ahdvip đẹp chai: máy taro của chú mua giá bao nhiêu vậy? Taro 3mm, 4mm sắt được ko?

----------


## anhcos

Ahdvip mắt như cú vọ ấy, anh soi mãi mới thấy.
@Gamo: Cái khoan kia taro xuống 1 phát ăn luôn rồi quay ngược để trở về hay là nhấp nhấp cho thích...

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mình taro xuống xong rồi thì gạt công tắc, nó đổi chiều quay motor để rút mũi taro ra. Cái tay em nhấp nhấp cho vui  :Wink:

----------


## Luyến

> Anh nhôm ngó mềm vậy chứ khó taro lắm


mấy cái đó của em bằng sắt bác ơi. 

bác Gamo ơi bác chế công tắc kiểu gì vậy?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, a picture is worth a thousand words



Bác chỉ cần làm công tắc, loại công tắc cầu thang, ngay chỗ tụ của motor. Gạt nấc Fwd chẳng hạn, thì cấp điện cho cuộn U thì cuộn Z sẽ bị trễ pha, motor quay chiều thuận. Gạt qua Rev thì ngược lại => motor quay theo chiều ngược lại.

----------

anhcos, Luyến

----------


## biết tuốt

em trước cũng quay tay mệt nghỉ từ hồi em dùng cái khoan tay , loại có đầu trượt khi quá lực , phải gọi là máy vặn vít thì đúng hơn  dùng mũi ta ro tự khoan nữa thì ngon lắm , taro lỗ bắt ray cứ vèo vèo khỏi mua máy taro mần chi nữa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luyến

> Hehe, a picture is worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> Bác chỉ cần làm công tắc, loại công tắc cầu thang, ngay chỗ tụ của motor. Gạt nấc Fwd chẳng hạn, thì cấp điện cho cuộn U thì cuộn Z sẽ bị trễ pha, motor quay chiều thuận. Gạt qua Rev thì ngược lại => motor quay theo chiều ngược lại.


cái này hay quá em chế vào cái khoan từ thì thui rồi ngon choét ạ.  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, có lý ta, quên mất cái khoan từ. Nhưng mà sợ nó quay nhanh quá thì taro hỏng bét

----------

Luyến

----------


## Mr.L

Khoan từ thường nó dùng motor cổ góp nhé... muốn đảo chiều thì đảo đầu dây stator hay rotor thôi nhé.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Khoan từ thường nó dùng motor cổ góp nhé... muốn đảo chiều thì đảo đầu dây stator hay rotor thôi nhé.


đúng như lợi nói roài khoan từ của anh dùng cổ góp  :Frown:  vỡ mộng rồi bác Gamo ơi. 



em tháo thử rồi dây stato nó dấu bên trong không thay đổi được gì  :Mad:

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác đổi vị trí 2 dây vào cổ góp thử sao

----------


## Gamo

Ặc... có cao thủ nào có thể giới thiệu cách motor cổ góp hoạt động ra sao ko? Chẳng lẽ nó giống DC motor?

----------


## thuhanoi

Trong 1 vi phân thời gian ( :Big Grin: ) nó y chang một động cơ DC

----------


## CKD

http://www.johnsonelectric.com/en/re...rs-theory.html

Cơ bản chỉ cần đổi chiều cặp dây rotor hay startor là đảo được chiều quay.
Nhưng có thể làm giảm hiệu xuất motor khi quay ngược.

Trong DC/AC brushed thì có thể chỉnh góc từ để có thể đạt tốc độ & moment tốt nhất. Vụ này giống như đánh lửa sớm trong máy nổ.

----------

anhcos, Gamo, Luyến, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, nếu vậy mình chỉ cần đổi 2 sợi dây màu đỏ bên trên hình là motor quay ngược lại? :x

----------


## CKD

> Ủa, nếu vậy mình chỉ cần đổi 2 sợi dây màu đỏ bên trên hình là motor quay ngược lại? :x


Cơ bản là vậy

----------

Gamo

----------


## Luyến

hehe quay ngược rồi. em làm như bác thuhanoi và CKD mách.  :Big Grin:  thank các bác

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế bác dự kiến sẽ mod nó như thế nào? (không lẽ mỗi lần mình taro xong là phải ngổi đấu lại dây cho nó quay ngược?) :x :x :x

----------


## solero

Làm con relay 8 chân-220v cụ ơi. Bình thường thì không cần quay ngược thì không cấp điện vào relay, contact thường đóng sẽ cho khoan quay xuôi. Khi cần quay ngược thì cấp điện vào relay để nó đóng contact đảo chiều rotor.

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Gamo

À, đúng oài, cảm ơn cụ Kem :x Như vậy là hơi mất công hơn so với khoan bàn.

----------


## thuhanoi

> À, đúng oài, cảm ơn cụ Kem :x Như vậy là hơi mất công hơn so với khoan bàn.


Cũng như nhau thôi, dung công tắc 6 chân và đấu như này nè:

HiHì, mình chẳng vẽ được nên vẽ theo chuẩn lúa nước. Bác chon công tắc loại tốt nhất, chịu dòng khoẻ tý là ổn. Công tắc 6 chân 3 vị trí : vị trí 1: chạy nghịch; 2: dừng; 3: thuận ----> khoẻ re thuận tiện  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, công tắc 6 chân có vẻ đơn giản hơn á, nhưng chắc phải kiếm con nào chừng 16A trở lên cho khoan từ 10A.

Thật ra nghĩ lại thì dùng rờ le điện cũng được. Cuối cùng cũng chỉ là 1 cái hộp bổ sung thêm trên cái khoan từ.

----------


## Luyến

Cái khoan từ này bình thường đã nặng quá rồi. Giải pháp nào gọn, NHẸ là dùng thôi thêm vcài gam nữa là toát mồ hôi ah.

----------


## Luyến

Phay dao 21mm, F3000, S2200, pass 0.4mm.

----------

anhcos, Gamo, mpvmanh, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## anhcos

Ăn ngọt thế kia mà không nghe tiếng máy thì không đã, còn không thì lồng cả 2 loại tiếng cũng dc bác Luyến.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

Con máy này có phải con cụ Luyến chỉnh lại băng không ợ ? hàng công nghiệp ăn kinh thật, em có mấy miếng sắt bằng quyển vở mà thợ phay bên em phay 2 tuần roài chưa xong, ngán quá mấy cái máy cùi roài

----------

Luyến

----------


## occutit

0.4mm gì mà không thấy phôi bay ra gì cả, lạ nhể. Chắc bác chạy mỗi pass 0.4mm step over 0.05 để doạ anh em phải không. 
Bác làm lại cái clip khác đi chứ máy em chạy phôi ra ùn ùn.

----------


## Khoa C3

Có thể do nước đặc quá và vòi phun áp lực cao quá nên phoi không chui ra nổi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

@ anhcos

 vâng máy ăn ngọt ạ. nhưng xưởng em nhiều máy chạy cùng lúc lên hơi ầm.  :Big Grin:  em add file video bằng điện thoại lên không biết cách tách tiếng.  :Big Grin:  thank. bác

@ Anh Tuấn 

không phải máy em chỉnh lại băng đâu ạ. máy makino ạ máy này phay kích thước lớn máy kia nhỏ em chỉ để phay chi tiết thôi. cụ có mấy miếng sắt bằng quyển vở thì cụ cầm qua nhà em xếp hàng đi xong lô hàng này em phay nhèo cái cho cụ là xong í mờ  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .


@ occutis & khoac3

đúng là nguồn nước đặc quá ah. phay khô mình còn tránh được chứ phay có nước phoi ra nó bắng tung toé không dám lại gần.  :Big Grin: 

PS. em post lại clip khác. phay mặt trục Z dầy 14mm phay phẳng 1 mặt em thường gá phôi như thế này. phá thô qua >> mài lại dao chạy tinh step down 0.02. 



phay dao 21mm F3000, S2200rpm, pass 0.4mm, step over 7mm.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> 0.4mm gì mà không thấy phôi bay ra gì cả, lạ nhể. Chắc bác chạy mỗi pass 0.4mm step over 0.05 để doạ anh em phải không. 
> Bác làm lại cái clip khác đi chứ máy em chạy phôi ra ùn ùn.


Bác này đa nghi nhể bọn em chạy hàng ngày nào chả chạy như vậy. Chậm hơn là đói ah.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ thớt có hứng thú với mấy cái khung này không ợ ?

----------

huyquynhbk, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

để mai em chạy qua xem ạ. ưng cái bụng là quất thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

Máy H-frame 500x700 phay kim loại mầu. máy này là máy thứ 3 Cty Cường Long Hải Phòng đặt Luyến Yến. máy sản xuất với yêu cầu chất lượng cao phay khuôn mẫu...

-máy thứ 1 hành trình 500x700x300 sản xuất tháng 8 năm 2012. 




máy thứ 2 hàng trình 400x600x300 sản xuất đầu năm 2013.




máy thứ 3 hành trình 500x700x350 đang sản xuất. do đầu năm công việc nhà bận quá đã hàn khung từ lâu hôm nay mới bỏ ra làm. 

thân máy vừa phay xong post luôn cho nóng hổi. 

 



Vai máy phay các mặt trẳng trẻo, chân dài đến lách luôn nhé. 






ngày mai làm đâu post đấy cho xôm  :Big Grin:

----------

duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Góp vui với bác Luyến thiết kế của mình

----------

anhcos, conga, Luyến, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## Luyến

> Góp vui với bác Luyến thiết kế của mình


con này của bác ngon, kích thước chắc khoảng 300x400 em đoán thế  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Wow, bác lợi hại thiệt, đúng chóc, hành trình em nó khoảng 400x300, nhấc cái lồng mica lên thì có thể lên 600x300

----------


## Luyến

em so sánh với cái chổi quét sơn nhưng sao có 1 đầu bác lắp loso trục Z cơ ạ. ?i 1 đầu khắc em ít khi lắp loso em dung Visme bước 4 hoặc 5 là không sợ bị tụt z khi mất điện.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, để nó khỏi trôi chứ bác? Cái trục Z này hơi yếu

----------

Luyến

----------


## Gamo

Ah, hehe, thanks bác! Cái trục Z này em làm biếng nên chơi trục có sẵn, không có điện, đụng vào là trôi Z => phải sắm thêm cho nó cái lò xo.

Có bộ Z mới từ lão Nam Cao, nếu vậy thì chắc khỏi lò xo chi cho mất công.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

tin vui về với đội của em  :Big Grin:  hôm qua sau biết tiến độ công việc bác Cường ( GD Cty Cường Long Hải Phòng ) đã đặt vấn đề đặt em thêm 1 máy nữa máy số 4 kích thước bằng máy này X700Y500Z350mm gia hạn cho đến hết tháng 5 âm lịch phải giao máy. 

up tiếp tiến độ công việc: 

trục XZ của máy. 




cái bệ máy mới phay tối hôm qua vậy mà sang nay đã hoen rỉ lau chùi lại chút lại như mới :Big Grin: 





bảo cậu em đi lắp tủ điện do lắp quen tủ điện máy gỗ rồi lên lắp tủ điện máy này thừa 1 driver haizzz thật  :Mad:  lại phải tháo 1 driver ra.

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Với khí hậu ở mình bôi tý dầu sau khi gia công mới chống rỉ được, chứ không thì nó rỉ ngay

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Với khí hậu ở mình bôi tý dầu sau khi gia công mới chống rỉ được, chứ không thì nó rỉ ngay


vâng sau này em phải bôi dầu vào thôi ạ, lười kiểu này mất công lắm  :Big Grin:  . 
cũng khổ lắm ạ. đằng sau cái máy to của em, em chôn 1 cái thùng phi 200 lít trước kia em có pha nước trơn nguội chẳng biết tại sao pha dầu đổ vào thùng phi đó nước rất nhanh hỏng chỉ sau 1 ngày là nước có mùi lên em không pha dầu vào nữa hiện tại em tưới nguội bằng nước thường thôi. như vậy mới nhanh bị rỉ sét.  :Frown:

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái dầu tưới nguội đó hình như nó phản ứng với không khí, em thường đổ 1 lớp mỏng dầu thủy lực ở trên để ngăn tiếp xúc và để được rất lâu.

----------

anhcos, Ga con, Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Cái dầu tưới nguội đó hình như nó phản ứng với không khí, em thường đổ 1 lớp mỏng dầu thủy lực ở trên để ngăn tiếp xúc và để được rất lâu.


em nghĩ là nó không phải phản ứng với không khí bác ạ. ở mấy con máy kia của em nó toàn lộ thiên  :Big Grin:  cũng không đến lỗi bị hỏng nước như này. có mùi như này em đoán nó là 1 dạng vi khuẩn nào đó  :Big Grin: . như cái thùng phi 200 lít của em nó có đáy sâu lên vi khuẩn không ngoi lên để thở được chết đi vi9f vậy nước nó có mùi.

----------


## Luyến

bình thường ở mấy cái máy phay nhật em không chạy máy mấy ngày chỉ cần cắm máy bơm cho nước chạy tuần hoàn là hết mùi  :Big Grin:  ở cái thùng phi 200l bơm tuần hoàn không ăn thua gì  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  .. híc mỗi lần em pha nước đổ vào thùng phi đó cũng hết gần 10 lít dầu trơn nguội lên giờ sợ rồi  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Vậy xem lại loại dầu, em cũng pha thùng cỡ đó và vất ngoài sân nắng mưa mạc kệ nhưng không sao cả.

----------


## terminaterx300

tùy loại, có loại để 1-2 là thúi hoắc, có loại chả sao cả thơm phức  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Em nhớ có cái phi pha từ năm ngoái có khi hơn để quên ngoài sân, mới dọn lấy chỗ phát hiện ra, vẫn trắng và thơm hehe.

----------


## Ga con

Vụ này em bị nhiều và tư vấn nhiều chỗ rồi.
Mấy loại nước mình hay dùng (tiếng Việt gọi là Ê mun xi) là dầu mazut trộn với nước xà phòng bằng máy trộn siêu âm. Do có dầu nên mới có khả năng chống sét. Có 2 loại, 1 loại trộn bằng dầu đặc + xà phòng cứng nên đông lại như mỡ bò, 1 loại lỏng (ngoài chợ gọi là dầu mài) mà mình hay dùng. Loại nào cũng vậy, pha nước cho màu trắng sữa. Hồi trước bộ môn cơ khí trong trường BK mình có làm món này đem bán rất chạy (từ sau giải phóng đến tận năm 2000, không cạnh tranh lại TQ, mình cũng đã tự tay trộn 1 mẻ thử luôn khi làm tại đây).

Do hay dùng mấy loại rẻ tiền không đạt chuẩn, không phải xà phòng mà là polyeste gốc động vật còn dư nhiều(nói trắng ra là TQ nó pha bằng mỡ động vật + xút, nấu lên là thành xà phòng, nhưng không hết nên vẫn còn mỡ trong đó). Chính cái này nó nuôi vi khuẩn. Không chỉ bốc mùi đâu, để lâu nó thối inh và đóng 1 lớp màng trên mặt nhìn rất kinh khủng. Có lần tết xưởng nghỉ 2 tuần, mở máy lên công nhân bỏ ra ngoài hết.

Bác có thể pha thêm ít Vim diệt khoẩn hoặc ít kháng sinh vào sẽ đỡ rất nhiều, pha ít thôi vì mấy thứ này nó ăn mòn dữ lắm.

Tốt hơn là mua hàng đúng chuẩn, hạn chế được mùi rất nhiều (vẫn có do mấy thứ khác nó lạc vào). Chỗ hồi trước mình làm toàn dùng của Shell, mỗi lần lấy về cả vài chục thùng phuy, trong vắt như dầu thuỷ lực (pha nước vào mới trắng), rất ít khi thấy mùi dù có khi nghỉ cả tháng mới chạy lại.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Luyến, nhatson, ppgas, terminaterx300, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, bác mua dầu mài của Shell ở đâu vậy bác?

----------


## Luyến

> Vụ này em bị nhiều và tư vấn nhiều chỗ rồi.
> Mấy loại nước mình hay dùng (tiếng Việt gọi là Ê mun xi) là dầu mazut trộn với nước xà phòng bằng máy trộn siêu âm. Do có dầu nên mới có khả năng chống sét. Có 2 loại, 1 loại trộn bằng dầu đặc + xà phòng cứng nên đông lại như mỡ bò, 1 loại lỏng (ngoài chợ gọi là dầu mài) mà mình hay dùng. Loại nào cũng vậy, pha nước cho màu trắng sữa. Hồi trước bộ môn cơ khí trong trường BK mình có làm món này đem bán rất chạy (từ sau giải phóng đến tận năm 2000, không cạnh tranh lại TQ, mình cũng đã tự tay trộn 1 mẻ thử luôn khi làm tại đây).
> 
> Do hay dùng mấy loại rẻ tiền không đạt chuẩn, không phải xà phòng mà là polyeste gốc động vật còn dư nhiều(nói trắng ra là TQ nó pha bằng mỡ động vật + xút, nấu lên là thành xà phòng, nhưng không hết nên vẫn còn mỡ trong đó). Chính cái này nó nuôi vi khuẩn. Không chỉ bốc mùi đâu, để lâu nó thối inh và đóng 1 lớp màng trên mặt nhìn rất kinh khủng. Có lần tết xưởng nghỉ 2 tuần, mở máy lên công nhân bỏ ra ngoài hết.
> 
> Bác có thể pha thêm ít Vim diệt khoẩn hoặc ít kháng sinh vào sẽ đỡ rất nhiều, pha ít thôi vì mấy thứ này nó ăn mòn dữ lắm.
> 
> Tốt hơn là mua hàng đúng chuẩn, hạn chế được mùi rất nhiều (vẫn có do mấy thứ khác nó lạc vào). Chỗ hồi trước mình làm toàn dùng của Shell, mỗi lần lấy về cả vài chục thùng phuy, trong vắt như dầu thuỷ lực (pha nước vào mới trắng), rất ít khi thấy mùi dù có khi nghỉ cả tháng mới chạy lại.
> 
> Thanks.


như vậy em mua chưa đúng  loại rồi. trước em mua loại 45k loại này không thể dùng được qua đêm là thúi  :Mad: , lúc mới pha có mầu trắng sữa nhưng sau 24 giờ phay nước dần chuyển qua mầu nước lã. loại này em đang dùng 90k/ lít bác bán hàng nói là dầu mẽo  :Big Grin:  loại này phay cả tuần nước vẫm đẹp nhưng để không bơm nước tuần hoàn là thúi  :Mad:  
có bác nào biết ở Hà nội chỗ nào bán đầu trơn nguội shell không ạ? mua cả thùng luôn dùng chứ mua lẻ kiểu đóng chai bán lẻ 5lit như này rễ bị lừa lắm :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> như vậy em mua chưa đúng  loại rồi. trước em mua loại 45k loại này không thể dùng được qua đêm là thúi , lúc mới pha có mầu trắng sữa nhưng sau 24 giờ phay nước dần chuyển qua mầu nước lã. loại này em đang dùng 90k/ lít bác bán hàng nói là dầu mẽo  loại này phay cả tuần nước vẫm đẹp nhưng để không bơm nước tuần hoàn là thúi  
> có bác nào biết ở Hà nội chỗ nào bán đầu trơn nguội shell không ạ? mua cả thùng luôn dùng chứ mua lẻ kiểu đóng chai bán lẻ 5lit như này rễ bị lừa lắm


Cụ vào chợ giời, từ Nguyễn công Trứ vào khoảng 10 nhà, bên tay trái có nhà đầu tiên bán dụng cụ cắt gọt, một can đâu 2 củ hay 1 củ 2 chi đó hàng nhật, về pha bét nhè, 
để thoải mái không làm sao cả

----------

Ga con, huyquynhbk, Luyến

----------


## solero

Hôm qua em mới được tài trợ 1 thùng. Chưa khui nên không rõ uống có say không nữa?

----------


## Ga con

Anh qua bên Meslab có anh gì đó cung cấp hàng của US. Hồi đó công ty em làm là công ty lớn (nghe đồn có tháng mua dao cụ hết hơn 1 tỷ) nên họ có nguồn cung cấp riêng, mình khó mua lẻ theo họ. Ngoài dầu mài thì còn có dầu thủy lực, dầu cho máy bắn EDM, dầu cho máy chiller...
Cái này không đắt lắm, năm đó em có hỏi thì cũng cao hơn một chút xíu so với dầu thủy lực (2005 giá khoảng 45-50k/l), hay dễ hình dung hơn là dầu nhớt xe máy thôi. Giá bác Tuấn đưa sao khủng quá (chắc can 10-20L)  :Wink: . 
Nó đổi màu chắc do anh pha loãng quá  :Wink: . Em pha tỷ lệ 1:4 - 1:5 thôi. Khi chạy thì không khí nó trộn vào nên vi khuẩn có điều kiện phát triển.
Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Trời 1/4 thì vỡ nợ. Mình pha 1/15 đã thấy chát lắm rồi.

----------


## Luyến

> Hôm qua em mới được tài trợ 1 thùng. Chưa khui nên không rõ uống có say không nữa?


Thùng này là thùng kem ah?

----------


## nhatson

như hass hướng dẫn, giàu thì cứ đổ mới vào còn... tkiem thì mua thước để đo ah :
đầu tư dầu xịn rồi cũng phải đầu tư thêm bộ lọc nước deionzer ko thì... phí dầu

em thik đoạn cuối, hướng dẫn từ khoá để google thiết bị >> hãng trung lập viec giới thiệu thiết bị

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

> Trời 1/4 thì vỡ nợ. Mình pha 1/15 đã thấy chát lắm rồi.


Chắc cú thì thế  :Wink: , còn em thường pha 1/10. Mua 2kg về pha vừa 1 thùng sơn 20l.
Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

> Giá bác Tuấn đưa sao khủng quá (chắc can 10-20L) . 
> Nó đổi màu chắc do anh pha loãng quá . Em pha tỷ lệ 1:4 - 1:5 thôi. Khi chạy thì không khí nó trộn vào nên vi khuẩn có điều kiện phát triển.
> Thanks.


Vâng can 20l thì phải ạ, bằng vài con dao phay thôi, dùng cỡ bác Luyến chắc được đôi năm, em thấy chấp nhận được

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Vâng can 20l thì phải ạ, bằng vài con dao phay thôi, dùng cỡ bác Luyến chắc được đôi năm, em thấy chấp nhận được


20l mà đwuocj đôi năm cơ ạ?? em mua mỗi lần 10lit dùng đâu pha đấy khoảng 1tháng rưỡi là hết chưa tính đến dùng cho máy phay giường máy. máy phay giường 1 lần pha 10 lít luôn ah. tôm lắm bác ơi

----------


## Luyến

> Chắc cú thì thế , còn em thường pha 1/10. Mua 2kg về pha vừa 1 thùng sơn 20l.
> Thanks.


pha 1/10 em thấy quá phí ah. pha đặc quá phôi ra đảm bảo không rỉ thôi chứ túi tiền thì bị rỉ ạ.  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

haiz, nghe mà lo cho con máy lớn sắp về quá, bể của nó 200lit -> 30 lít dầu, hịa hịa

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

> 20l mà đwuocj đôi năm cơ ạ?? em mua mỗi lần 10lit dùng đâu pha đấy khoảng 1tháng rưỡi là hết chưa tính đến dùng cho máy phay giường máy. máy phay giường 1 lần pha 10 lít luôn ah. tôm lắm bác ơi


Móa ơi, hao dữ vậy.
Cả năm thì không được. Em dùng 1 thùng sơn 20l cho cái máy phay mini thôi, tuần hoàn, hao hụt chút đỉnh, xài ít mà chừng 3-4 tháng là thay. Tiết kiệm thì khi nó cạn xuống em cho vào thêm ít nước nữa cho đầy thùng  :Wink: .

Thế thì anh quay lại bài cho thêm ít VIM or con vịt vào. Thùng 20l em cho 1 nắp VIM.
Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Móa ơi, hao dữ vậy.
> Cả năm thì không được. Em dùng 1 thùng sơn 20l cho cái máy phay mini thôi, tuần hoàn, hao hụt chút đỉnh, xài ít mà chừng 3-4 tháng là thay. Tiết kiệm thì khi nó cạn xuống em cho vào thêm ít nước nữa cho đầy thùng .
> 
> Thế thì anh quay lại bài cho thêm ít VIM or con vịt vào. Thùng 20l em cho 1 nắp VIM.
> Thanks.


đấy là tiết kiệm đấy bác  :Big Grin: . 1 năm mới thay nước 1 lần thay vào cuối năm. còn bình thường khi nào thấy máy bơn nó không hút được kêu chụt chụt là pha 1 thùng khoảng 20lit đổ vào chỉ tuần sau lại chụt chụt.  :Mad:

----------


## Luyến

> haiz, nghe mà lo cho con máy lớn sắp về quá, bể của nó 200lit -> 30 lít dầu, hịa hịa


bể 200 lít đáy bể mà lớn thì tốn của lắm ạ. em có 1 con máy pha 40lits bắt đầu mới đến trõ máy bơm phải pha thêm 30 lít nữa thì mới hút được không sợ bị cạn.. còn cái máy phay giường thì khủng phải pha ít nhất 150lits em dùng máy bơm 550w hút lên chảy chàn ra bàn máy gần 50lits mới chẩy về đến thùng chứa nếu máy bơm hút mạnh thì cạn bể mà nước vẫn chưa hồi về  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

thank các bác đã tư vấn. 
em post tiếp sản phẩm mới. 
trục X sau khi lắp ray đặt lên máy phay lại vị trí lắp ráp với vai. 





bệ máy vai máy đã chuẩn bị xong. lắp thử xem nào  :Big Grin:

----------

kametoco

----------


## terminaterx300

> bể 200 lít đáy bể mà lớn thì tốn của lắm ạ. em có 1 con máy pha 40lits bắt đầu mới đến trõ máy bơm phải pha thêm 30 lít nữa thì mới hút được không sợ bị cạn.. còn cái máy phay giường thì khủng phải pha ít nhất 150lits em dùng máy bơm 550w hút lên chảy chàn ra bàn máy gần 50lits mới chẩy về đến thùng chứa nếu máy bơm hút mạnh thì cạn bể mà nước vẫn chưa hồi về


máy em có 500x1000 àh, cái thùng nó ở giữa, kích thước 400x250x3000, tính sơ sơ 200 lit thoai để ko bị tụt nước, dùng bơm 1HP zin,

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

> máy em có 500x1000 àh, cái thùng nó ở giữa, kích thước 400x250x3000, tính sơ sơ 200 lit thoai để ko bị tụt nước, dùng bơm 1HP zin,


Thất thoát chủ yếu do bay hơi + văng vãi. Do đó đầu tư một lần, sau đó nước xuống thì...châm thêm nước lã, như kiểu uống trà ấy  :Wink: .
Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> máy em có 500x1000 àh, cái thùng nó ở giữa, kích thước 400x250x3000, tính sơ sơ 200 lit thoai để ko bị tụt nước, dùng bơm 1HP zin,


Đáy thừng của bác 400x3000 tốn của lắm bác ơi. Quả này tha hồ gánh nước đổ vào nhé  :Embarrassment:  .

Em úp tiến độ công việc. Đến lúc này làm hơi chận ạ, máy chào mừng ngày lễ 30/4 lên không vội  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Anh cho em kích thước của cái chắn bụi chữ C kia nhé (có cái nào kích thước lọt lòng chữ C khoảng 170mm không anh).
Thanks.

----------


## Luyến

> Anh cho em kích thước của cái chắn bụi chữ C kia nhé (có cái nào kích thước lọt lòng chữ C khoảng 170mm không anh).
> Thanks.


không có cái nào chữ C Phúc ơi. cái đó mình cắt ra từ tấm chắn vụi chữ U của TQ hôm trước đặt nó gấp bị nhầm đó  :Frown: . bây giờ thiết kế theo nó cắt ra làm dần . :Mad: 



nêu cần thì mình đặt cho thích chống bụi, chịu dầu hay chắn nước máy phay bằng sắt cũng đặt được.

----------

Ga con

----------


## terminaterx300

rút kinh nghiệm em bố trí 1 cái vòi nước ngay bên cạnh, cần chỉ vặn vòi là nước chảy vào bể thoai  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

em up tiến độ công việc. được 50% rồi  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luyến

tương kế tựu kế các bác ui , em chế cái ốc móc để cẩu máy. đi mua thì biết mua ở đâu bây giờ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> tương kế tựu kế các bác ui , em chế cái ốc móc để cẩu máy. đi mua thì biết mua ở đâu bây giờ


Cụ làm xong con ốc rồi khi giao máy cho khách bỏ lại luôn hay cầm về dùng tiếp ?

Mang về thì để em kiếm cho cụ một ít, còn bỏ lại cho khách thì mua cho nó pờ rồ : http://hahung.com.vn/vi/product_deta...is-b-1169.html

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Cụ làm xong con ốc rồi khi giao máy cho khách bỏ lại luôn hay cầm về dùng tiếp ?
> 
> Mang về thì để em kiếm cho cụ một ít, còn bỏ lại cho khách thì mua cho nó pờ rồ : http://hahung.com.vn/vi/product_deta...is-b-1169.html


nếu tiện đường đi làm cụ mua hộ em một ít. máy giao cho khách pro em buồn khi bị khách chê a.

----------


## Nam CNC

Khách Pro của bác Luyến mua máy này về làm gì thế ? nếu làm khuôn mẫu hay chạy kim loại thì máy của bác cũng bị khuyết điểm như máy bác Thuannguyen ,,,, mà gần như anh em ngoài bắc đều bị khuyết điểm này cho máy ăn kim loại.


Sẵn máy làm xong bác Luyến có thể quay cái clip máy test 1 số tiêu chuẩn ca líp vuông , phẳng , song song , độ rung động , chạy hình tròn , vuông , lắp ghép bạc đạn , chạy bề mặt phẳng, sai số vị trí lặp lại , độ runout spindle khi lắp dao luôn , muốn pro phải vượt qua mấy cái này , em thấy trên youtube mấy anh Tây hay TQ hay khoe máy mình với mấy cái món này lắm.

Máy gỗ thì sao cũng được , nhưng làm máy kim loại phải thoả mãn hết thì mới tự tin chém gió với khách pro được.

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

> Khách Pro của bác Luyến mua máy này về làm gì thế ? nếu làm khuôn mẫu hay chạy kim loại thì máy của bác cũng bị khuyết điểm như máy bác Thuannguyen ,,,, mà gần như anh em ngoài bắc đều bị khuyết điểm này cho máy ăn kim loại.
> 
> 
> Sẵn máy làm xong bác Luyến có thể quay cái clip máy test 1 số tiêu chuẩn ca líp vuông , phẳng , song song , độ rung động , chạy hình tròn , vuông , lắp ghép bạc đạn , chạy bề mặt phẳng, sai số vị trí lặp lại , độ runout spindle khi lắp dao luôn , muốn pro phải vượt qua mấy cái này , em thấy trên youtube mấy anh Tây hay TQ hay khoe máy mình với mấy cái món này lắm.
> 
> Máy gỗ thì sao cũng được , nhưng làm máy kim loại phải thoả mãn hết thì mới tự tin chém gió với khách pro được.


Như vậy nên mấy ông tây ông tàu mới bán giá trên trời bác ơi, tiền nào của nấy thôi, phù hợp với đksx ở VN, khách muốn pro -> chi tiền pro, ôm kít pro về ráp thì đạt hết các số đo chứ gì, như này còn dễ xơi hơn nữa. 
Vị giám khảo này khó quá -))

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

thì em thấy bác Luyến có điều kiện , nếu bác ấy chịu khó tìm hiểu , đầu tư, chịu khó đi tham quan triễn lãm MTA , metalex trong HCM bảo đảm bác ấy tâm tư liền ... cố thêm xíu nữa vươn lên tầm cao mới , bán giá cắt cổ mới lời nhiều, nói thế thôi khách có máy xịn thì ngại gì chi tiền.

EM thì không thich đi vào con đường cạnh tranh với TQ , không cạnh tranh về giá , em chỉ thích đi về chất lượng và dịch vụ , chưa chắc làm nhiều mà ăn nhiều , làm ít chưa chắc là kiếm ít. Em thì thấy dân ta cứ trồng lúa mua xe hơi là ngược đời rồi. Mớ lúa đó quy ra giá tiền để mua được xe hơi thì mới biết dân VN ta đã chọn con đường thiệt thòi rồi , biết mà không tránh là có lỗi với con cháu à....

----------

jimmyli, taih2

----------


## Luyến

> Khách Pro của bác Luyến mua máy này về làm gì thế ? nếu làm khuôn mẫu hay chạy kim loại thì máy của bác cũng bị khuyết điểm như máy bác Thuannguyen ,,,, mà gần như anh em ngoài bắc đều bị khuyết điểm này cho máy ăn kim loại.
> 
> 
> Sẵn máy làm xong bác Luyến có thể quay cái clip máy test 1 số tiêu chuẩn ca líp vuông , phẳng , song song , độ rung động , chạy hình tròn , vuông , lắp ghép bạc đạn , chạy bề mặt phẳng, sai số vị trí lặp lại , độ runout spindle khi lắp dao luôn , muốn pro phải vượt qua mấy cái này , em thấy trên youtube mấy anh Tây hay TQ hay khoe máy mình với mấy cái món này lắm.
> 
> Máy gỗ thì sao cũng được , nhưng làm máy kim loại phải thoả mãn hết thì mới tự tin chém gió với khách pro được.


khách em mua máy về làm khuôn giầy dép bác ạ. khách hàng khá rễ tính quan trong là được việc mấy con máy trước em bán cho Cty Cường Long đã theo chân cường long từ lúc mới lập nghiệp hiện tại cường long có số má trong nghanhf khuôn mẫu ở Hải phòng ạ. 

mấy tiêu trí trên em không ngại show lên nhưng chắc không có thời gian test kỹ như bác nói đâu ạ. em test vuông tròn phay mặt phẳng rồi giao hàng. bác nam nói đến khuyết điểm chỗ nào ạ? em chưa hiểu muốn biết để vượt qua ạ. nói rõ ra thì anh em miền bắc mới biết mà sửa chứ ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Khuyết điểm là các bác không có điều kiện mua được hàng ngon để lên được con máy ngon thôi mà , hàng chạy kim loại hay khuôn mẫu thì nó phải hơn 1 bậc so với đồ gỗ chứ.

----------


## Luyến

> Khuyết điểm là các bác không có điều kiện mua được hàng ngon để lên được con máy ngon thôi mà , hàng chạy kim loại hay khuôn mẫu thì nó phải hơn 1 bậc so với đồ gỗ chư.


Cung tùy từng máy ạ. Với em như này là quá tốt rồi khách hàng kiếm được em mừng.  Cái máy chạy tốt hay không nó ở nhiều yếu tố ray visme chỉ một phần thôi.

----------


## Luyến

> Khách Pro của bác Luyến mua máy này về làm gì thế ? nếu làm khuôn mẫu hay chạy kim loại thì máy của bác cũng bị khuyết điểm như máy bác Thuannguyen ,,,, mà gần như anh em ngoài bắc đều bị khuyết điểm này cho máy ăn kim loại.
> 
> 
> Sẵn máy làm xong bác Luyến có thể quay cái clip máy test 1 số tiêu chuẩn ca líp vuông , phẳng , song song , độ rung động , chạy hình tròn , vuông , lắp ghép bạc đạn , chạy bề mặt phẳng, sai số vị trí lặp lại , độ runout spindle khi lắp dao luôn , muốn pro phải vượt qua mấy cái này , em thấy trên youtube mấy anh Tây hay TQ hay khoe máy mình với mấy cái món này lắm.
> 
> Máy gỗ thì sao cũng được , nhưng làm máy kim loại phải thoả mãn hết thì mới tự tin chém gió với khách pro được.


Em test cách đây 3 năm trên máy H đầu tiên. Test trên nhôm 6061.

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## Tuấn

> Em test cách đây 3 năm trên máy H đầu tiên. Test trên nhôm 6061.


Ui sao cụ khắc được mấy cái nét đầu chữ nhọn nhọn bé tí vậy ? chắc đầu dao nhỏ lắm à cụ ? khắc trên tấm inox nó có ăn được như vậy không ạ ?

----------


## jimmyli

Dao vbit đó a. Chữ vậy chưa nhỏ đâu còn nhỏ hơn đc  nữa hehe

----------


## Luyến

> Ui sao cụ khắc được mấy cái nét đầu chữ nhọn nhọn bé tí vậy ? chắc đầu dao nhỏ lắm à cụ ? khắc trên tấm inox nó có ăn được như vậy không ạ ?


Tren inox em thấy người ta bắn laser hay sử dụng hóa chất để ăn mòn. Dùng dao để phay chi tiết nhỏ trên inox thì tốn bác hồ lém  :Big Grin: . Hôm trước em đi triển lãm giảng võ thấy có máy laser băn tia trên máy đó không dùng trượt xyz  mà bên trong cơ cấu của đâu laser có cái gương lắc qua lắc lại. Quên mất em không hỏi xem nó có xơi được inox ko.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

> Tren inox em thấy người ta bắn laser hay sử dụng hóa chất để ăn mòn. Dùng dao để phay chi tiết nhỏ trên inox thì tốn bác hồ lém . Hôm trước em đi triển lãm giảng võ thấy có máy laser băn tia trên máy đó không dùng trượt xyz  mà bên trong cơ cấu của đâu laser có cái gương lắc qua lắc lại. Quên mất em không hỏi xem nó có xơi được inox ko.


Máy đó nếu là fiber thì chơi được trên mọi kim loại, inox em thấy là khắc dễ nhất nữa đó, ^^

----------

Luyến

----------


## Gamo

Khắc trên inox thì phay chắc hơi chua à.

Món đó thì em nghĩ bác có thể bắn laser ((fiber), ăn mòn hóa học hoặc khắc edm

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Máy đó nếu là fiber thì chơi được trên mọi kim loại, inox em thấy là khắc dễ nhất nữa đó, ^^


Hom đó anh bị dừng hình tại cửa hàng giới thiệu máy laser. Anh thấy nó băn chữ lên cái đỉnh bằng đồng và bắn chữ lên giấy ( cad vi rít ) nếu inox mà chơi được thì rất hay ạ. Máy chỉ to bằng cái máy in giấy A4 thui.

----------


## ahdvip

> Hom đó anh bị dừng hình tại cửa hàng giới thiệu máy laser. Anh thấy nó băn chữ lên cái đỉnh bằng đồng và bắn chữ lên giấy ( cad vi rít ) nếu inox mà chơi được thì rất hay ạ. Máy chỉ to bằng cái máy in giấy A4 thui.


Inox bắn laser khoẻ lắm anh ơi, trước em làm máy này lúc còn làm ở Nam Sơn. Giờ thấy máy Trung Quốc giá cũng dễ chịu mà không biết chất lượng thế nào.

----------

Luyến

----------


## nhatson

phát xít có khác, khắc ra màu lun, cái này em chưa thấy ở triển lãm VN

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

phát hiện 1 chuyện thú vị em phay sắt phoi lại bay ra vàng.  :Big Grin: 



up tiến độ công việc.
cái gầm bàn  :Big Grin:  




nhóm khác cẩu máy lên đặt vào bệ. lên tầm cao mới, đôi giò trắng lõn hoa cả mắt

----------


## Tuấn

> Khắc trên inox thì phay chắc hơi chua à.
> 
> Món đó thì em nghĩ bác có thể bắn laser ((fiber), ăn mòn hóa học hoặc khắc edm


Em vẫn đi bắn laser bác ạ, em bắn cái mác mấy cái bồn ý mà, một vài tháng mới đi bắn 1 lần, toàn quên nên lúc giao hàng chả có mác miếc gì cả. Nếu phay được thì tiện hơn, đỡ phải mất một ngày chạy về HN




> Hom đó anh bị dừng hình tại cửa hàng giới thiệu máy laser. Anh thấy nó băn chữ lên cái đỉnh bằng đồng và bắn chữ lên giấy ( cad vi rít ) nếu inox mà chơi được thì rất hay ạ. Máy chỉ to bằng cái máy in giấy A4 thui.


em thấy đắt lè bác ui, mấy trăm chai thì phải ạ




> Như vậy nên mấy ông tây ông tàu mới bán giá trên trời bác ơi, tiền nào của nấy thôi, phù hợp với đksx ở VN, khách muốn pro -> chi tiền pro, ôm kít pro về ráp thì đạt hết các số đo chứ gì, như này còn dễ xơi hơn nữa. 
> Vị giám khảo này khó quá -))


Đúng roài bác, xiền nào của ấy





> Khách Pro của bác Luyến mua máy này về làm gì thế ? nếu làm khuôn mẫu hay chạy kim loại thì máy của bác cũng bị khuyết điểm như máy bác Thuannguyen ,,,, mà gần như anh em ngoài bắc đều bị khuyết điểm này cho máy ăn kim loại.
> 
> 
> Sẵn máy làm xong bác Luyến có thể quay cái clip máy test 1 số tiêu chuẩn ca líp vuông , phẳng , song song , độ rung động , chạy hình tròn , vuông , lắp ghép bạc đạn , chạy bề mặt phẳng, sai số vị trí lặp lại , độ runout spindle khi lắp dao luôn , muốn pro phải vượt qua mấy cái này , em thấy trên youtube mấy anh Tây hay TQ hay khoe máy mình với mấy cái món này lắm.
> 
> Máy gỗ thì sao cũng được , nhưng làm máy kim loại phải thoả mãn hết thì mới tự tin chém gió với khách pro được.





> thì em thấy bác Luyến có điều kiện , nếu bác ấy chịu khó tìm hiểu , đầu tư, chịu khó đi tham quan triễn lãm MTA , metalex trong HCM bảo đảm bác ấy tâm tư liền ... cố thêm xíu nữa vươn lên tầm cao mới , bán giá cắt cổ mới lời nhiều, nói thế thôi khách có máy xịn thì ngại gì chi tiền.
> 
> EM thì không thich đi vào con đường cạnh tranh với TQ , không cạnh tranh về giá , em chỉ thích đi về chất lượng và dịch vụ , chưa chắc làm nhiều mà ăn nhiều , làm ít chưa chắc là kiếm ít. Em thì thấy dân ta cứ trồng lúa mua xe hơi là ngược đời rồi. Mớ lúa đó quy ra giá tiền để mua được xe hơi thì mới biết dân VN ta đã chọn con đường thiệt thòi rồi , biết mà không tránh là có lỗi với con cháu à....


Cụ Nam này... bác Luyến có đưa thông số yêu cầu máy chính xác dư lào đâu mà tự dưng cụ hỏi ?




> khách em mua máy về làm khuôn giầy dép bác ạ. khách hàng khá rễ tính quan trong là được việc mấy con máy trước em bán cho Cty Cường Long đã theo chân cường long từ lúc mới lập nghiệp hiện tại cường long có số má trong nghanhf khuôn mẫu ở Hải phòng ạ. 
> 
> mấy tiêu trí trên em không ngại show lên nhưng chắc không có thời gian test kỹ như bác nói đâu ạ. em test vuông tròn phay mặt phẳng rồi giao hàng. bác nam nói đến khuyết điểm chỗ nào ạ? em chưa hiểu muốn biết để vượt qua ạ. nói rõ ra thì anh em miền bắc mới biết mà sửa chứ ạ.


Cụ cứ ăn chắc giống em, trước khi làm con máy em đặt luôn cái chuẩn cấp chính xác 0,5mm là đủ cho nhu cầu của em, sau này làm xong em thử cứ cái đồng hồ so chưa quay hết nửa vòng là ok hé hé  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

làm việc pro em ko nghĩ cứ dùng đồ pro, quan điểm của em là làm được mấy cái white paper như thế này có thể nói là pro rồi
http://www.tormach.com/uploads/11/TD...lysis-pdf.html
http://www.tormach.com/uploads/11/TD...lysis-pdf.html
http://www.tormach.com/product_pcnc_main.html#docs

----------

Luyến

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nếu bác có cái máy EDM như loại dùng để xử taro gãy á => làm 1 con dấu bằng đồng thau, mỗi lần cần khắc lôi dấu ra đóng chừng vài phút...

----------

Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

ý bác gà là máy ăn mòn điện hóa đó hả?
bác tuấn bác ý muốn bắn lên cái thùng to chứ không thích chơi kiểu bắn vào miếng rồi gắn lên , bác này khó tính quá :Big Grin:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> ý bác gà là máy ăn mòn điện hóa đó hả?
> bác tuấn bác ý muốn bắn lên cái thùng to chứ không thích chơi kiểu bắn vào miếng rồi gắn lên , bác này khó tính quá


báo cáo cụ, em bắn lên cái miếng 70x100mm rồi gắn lên thui ợ  :Smile:

----------


## Luyến

> em thấy đắt lè bác ui, mấy trăm chai thì phải ạ





> Inox bắn laser khoẻ lắm anh ơi, trước em làm máy này lúc còn làm ở Nam Sơn. Giờ thấy máy Trung Quốc giá cũng dễ chịu mà không biết chất lượng thế nào.


em nhớ khoảng hơn 100 chai.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ahdvip

mái Trung Quốc Khoảng 100tr giá ở VN, máy xịn giá khoảng tầm trên dưới 400tr (20W)

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

> làm việc pro em ko nghĩ cứ dùng đồ pro, quan điểm của em là làm được mấy cái white paper như thế này có thể nói là pro rồi
> http://www.tormach.com/uploads/11/TD...lysis-pdf.html
> http://www.tormach.com/uploads/11/TD...lysis-pdf.html
> http://www.tormach.com/product_pcnc_main.html#docs


pro từ cách tư duy, cách suy nghĩ bác ah.

----------


## thuhanoi

:Big Grin:  Cám ơn bác Luyến nhé, hàng hóa ngon đúng như mong đợi, chỉ còn tìm cách chế cái bánh răng nghiêng nhỏ gắn đầu motor thôi

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Cám ơn bác Luyến nhé, hàng hóa ngon đúng như mong đợi, chỉ còn tìm cách chế cái bánh răng nghiêng nhỏ gắn đầu motor thôi


ơ cái đo không phải chế. :Big Grin:  em lại quyên ạ. để mai em gửi lại. em bảo vợ em đóng hàng cho anh chắc vợ em không biết cái bánh răng đó. mai em gửi cái bánh răng và bộ chấu trái nữa.  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Khoa C3

> báo cáo cụ, em bắn lên cái miếng 70x100mm rồi gắn lên thui ợ


Chơi EDM cho rẻ đê cụ, khắc sâu lazer chắc không ăn lại EDM.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## thuhanoi

> ơ cái đo không phải chế. em lại quyên ạ. để mai em gửi lại. em bảo vợ em đóng hàng cho anh chắc vợ em không biết cái bánh răng đó. mai em gửi cái bánh răng và bộ chấu trái nữa.


Oh nếu vậy còn gì bằng, cám ơn bác nhiều  :Big Grin: . Bác gọi Tín thành hay Viettel gì bác thuận tiện, mình trả phí vận chuyển nhé

----------

Luyến

----------


## Gamo

> ý bác gà là máy ăn mòn điện hóa đó hả?
> bác tuấn bác ý muốn bắn lên cái thùng to chứ không thích chơi kiểu bắn vào miếng rồi gắn lên , bác này khó tính quá


Hehe, EDM khác ăn mòn điện hóa. Nó giống như hàn vậy, bắn điện làm bong kim loại ra. Máy EDM khắc chậm hơn nhiều so với laser nhưng khắc sâu cỡ nào cũng được, kim loại nào cũng xử kể cả các kim loại cứng nhất thế giới. Và quan trọng là giá rẻ, có thể DIY được  :Cool:

----------

biết tuốt, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Chơi EDM cho rẻ đê cụ, khắc sâu lazer chắc không ăn lại EDM.





> Hehe, EDM khác ăn mòn điện hóa. Nó giống như hàn vậy, bắn điện làm bong kim loại ra. Máy EDM khắc chậm hơn nhiều so với laser nhưng khắc sâu cỡ nào cũng được, kim loại nào cũng xử kể cả các kim loại cứng nhất thế giới. Và quan trọng là giá rẻ, có thể DIY được


Vụ này hay quá, cụ chỉ em cách diy với ạ, em cám ơn

----------


## Gamo

> Vụ này hay quá, cụ chỉ em cách diy với ạ, em cám ơn


Hehe, vụ này thì em chỉ mới thử với pp dùng microcontroller nên pp của em chắc ko phù hợp. Ko biết bác nào có kinh nghiệm làm theo cách nào khác ko?

Nếu ko sử dụng microcontroller thì bác có thể test thử cách sau:
1. PP 1: mua máy xử taro bằng EDM, gắn logo/con dấu của bác vào là xong

2. PP 2:
- Mua 1 con trở 48ohm, 10W-20W (có bán đầy tại các chợ điện tử) để giới hạn dòng còn 0.5A cho nó an toàn
- Lấy nguồn 24, kẹp đầu dương vài 1 chân điện trở, đầu còn lại của điện trở vào con dấu, đầu âm vào miếng inox cần khắc.
- Con dấu gắn vào 1 cái cảo có thể hạ xuống từ từ như trong hình vẽ trước

- Bác hạ con dấu xuống từ từ cho gần chạm miếng inox cần khắc (nhưng lưu ý là ko được chạm) => sẽ thấy lửa tóe ra là tốt
- Nếu hết lửa tóe ra thì hạ xuống 1 tí nữa (lưu ý là luôn phải có nước để dội đi muội than, ko là nó ko tóe được)
- Lưu ý là phải lưu ý coi chừng bị chạm điện thì nó sẽ ko tóe lửa mà sợi dây điện sẽ nóng như điên

Nói chung quy trình y chang như khi bác hàn điện.

3. PP3: 
Y chang như pp2 nhưng bác thay cái cảo hạ xuống bằng tay bằng 1 con solenoid 24v.

- Lúc đầu, solenoid chưa có điện, con dấu trượt xuống, gây xẹt điện & đóng mạch solenoid. 
- Solenoid chạy kéo con dấu vọt lên gây xẹt điện lần 2 & ngắt dòng
- Solenoid bị ngắt, con dấu rớt xuống, quay lại bước 1
PP này bác có thể tùy biến bằng cách thay solenoid bằng motor hoặc step

Để làm tốt hơn thì bác có thể thêm các món sau khi test thành công:
1. Bổ sung tụ điện giữa cực âm & dương của nguồn 24v
2. Thay con trở 48ohm bằng 2 con trở 48ohm => dòng tăng gấp đôi, xử lẹ hơn

----------

cuong, Luyến, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Ở góc độ nào đó thì bác có thể thấy là EDM rất đơn giản, chỉ là 2 điện cực để gần nhau & phóng điện

----------

cuong, Luyến, minhtriet, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Hehe, vụ này thì em chỉ mới thử với pp dùng microcontroller nên pp của em chắc ko phù hợp. Ko biết bác nào có kinh nghiệm làm theo cách nào khác ko?
> 
> Nếu ko sử dụng microcontroller thì bác có thể test thử cách sau:
> 1. PP 1: mua máy xử taro bằng EDM, gắn logo/con dấu của bác vào là xong
> 
> 2. PP 2:
> - Mua 1 con trở 48ohm, 10W-20W (có bán đầy tại các chợ điện tử) để giới hạn dòng còn 0.5A cho nó an toàn
> - Lấy nguồn 24, kẹp đầu dương vài 1 chân điện trở, đầu còn lại của điện trở vào con dấu, đầu âm vào miếng inox cần khắc.
> - Con dấu gắn vào 1 cái cảo có thể hạ xuống từ từ như trong hình vẽ trước
> ...


Thank bác cực kì nhiều nhiều lém lém  :Smile:  con solenoid thì em biết đấu, còn con trở thì em chạy ra ngoài tiệm nhờ họ đấu cho ạ. Trước em đi gúc cái của này mãi không ra, mà bác cho em hỏi cái nguồn 24v là ngồn DC phỏng ạ ? khoảng bao nhiêu A thì được hở bác ?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nếu bác dùng solenoid thì chắc khỏi dùng trở làm gì vì bản thân solenoid có trở rồi. Cứ mắc đúng hình vẽ là nó chạy.

Nguồn 24v là nguồn DC, bác test thì dùng nguồn đủ để chạy con solenoid là được. Còn ko thì cứ nguồn càng lớn càng tốt thôi. Thật ra bác có thể thay áp cao hơn 24v, 48v chẳng hạn, tóe lửa dễ hơn nhưng nguy hiểm hơn.

Em nghe các máy EDM thường dòng khoảng 10A-50A mặc dù có những trường hợp lên đến 400A. Tuy nhiên mình dùng solenoid nên khó lên 10A lém

----------

Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## thehiena2

Cái ni mà in vào mặt là biết liền hjhjh

----------


## Luyến

bác GAMO tư vấn phần điện máy Xung em lên được thêm mấy level nữa rồi ạ thank bác. sau này có điều kiện làm cơ khí máy này nhừ bác tư vấn tiếp ạ.  :Big Grin: 

em up tiến độ .

em cũng phay như anh Giang mặt sắt 600x800x30 phay máng tưới tiêu khoả mặt phẳng >> Mẹt bàn Map  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luyến

up tiến độ công việc buổi chiều. dự là trong buổi sáng ngày mai xong máy có thể chụp được cái ảnh tổng thể. 

lắp hoàn thiện phần trục XZ lắp lắp chắn dầu cho trục Y. 



phối ghép gầm bàn và mặt bàn lại, lắp lên thành bộ trượt trục Y 







chiều mai test máy căn chỉnh lại trục Y chốt định vị các trục và sơn lại. tình hình này kịp tiến độ ăn nghỉ lễ 30/4 ngon rồi.  :Embarrassment:

----------

Ga con, Gamo, kametoco, mig21

----------


## Ga con

Em khoái kiểu bàn này nè. Ở nhà có cái bàn giống vầy của máy cắt dây bằng inox 316, khoảng 400x550x35mm, hơi bất tiện chỗ kẹp bằng lỗ ốc chứ không phải T-slot.
Còn chắn bụi trục Y theo em chưa đạt. Để tối em show cái tấm đế để bắt bàn máy (liên kết giữa trượt - vít me và bàn máy) của cái máy em làm từ 2008, mặt cắt có dạng zic zac che kín gần như hoàn toàn vít me - ray trượt. Có điều kiểu này hơi tốn sắt + phải phay or bào nhiều 
Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Em khoái kiểu bàn này nè. Ở nhà có cái bàn giống vầy của máy cắt dây bằng inox 316, khoảng 400x550x35mm, hơi bất tiện chỗ kẹp bằng lỗ ốc chứ không phải T-slot.
> Còn chắn bụi trục Y theo em chưa đạt. Để tối em show cái tấm đế để bắt bàn máy (liên kết giữa trượt - vít me và bàn máy) của cái máy em làm từ 2008, mặt cắt có dạng zic zac che kín gần như hoàn toàn vít me - ray trượt. Có điều kiểu này hơi tốn sắt + phải phay or bào nhiều 
> Thanks.


mặt bàn bắt ốc này thì hơi bực  :Mad:  mỗi lần phay xong phải vệ sinh lại lỗ và bắt vào đo 1 con ốc cho phoi đỡ bay vào  :Big Grin: . cái mặt bàn này mình phay phẳng sau khi trả khách sẽ dán lên trên 1 miếng nhôm cố định bằng 4 con ốc ở góc sau này phôi nhôm được gắn lên bằng keo 502  :Big Grin: . 
nếu che bụi trục Y không có tác dụng gì Phúc ah, mỉnh gấp làm miếng sắt hình mái để vệ sinh cho rễ và khi phay phôi nhôm, đồng bắn ra không bay vào visme ray trượt thôi. tối Phúc show cái che bụi của phúc lên xem thế nào nếu tối ưu mình sẽ làm vào máy sau. 

muốn làm chắn dầu, bụi dư này nhưng không pro bằng lên thôi . phút thứ 5 nhé các bác

----------


## Ga con

Nó thế này anh (tấm màu đen hình thù loằng ngoằn)


Ngoài cái tấm che phía trên ray-vít me như anh, phía dưới 2 bên còn 2 tấm lèn vào 2 bên. Giữa 2 tấm này có liên kết dày 16mm. Do tấm trong cao hơn tấm trên chụp xuống ~ 8mm nên bavia hay nước khó mà lọt vào. Em chạy 2 năm mở ra thấy bên trong có ít bụi thôi.

Dùng trong máy này, con này là con CNC thứ 3 em làm, khoảng năm 2008, spindle tự chế luôn (chổi than có bảo toàn tốc độ như servo, có gắn cái enc), nhưng chạy max có ~ 12.000 do bạc đạn 7205 loại thường + chưa có phương án bôi trơn thích hợp (em chạy mỡ bò nhưng nóng quá nên khoan sẵn cái lỗ, lâu lâu xịt nhớt vào bạc đạn  :Wink: .
.

Thanks.

----------

Khoa C3, Luyến, thanhtrung

----------


## Luyến

cái lắp che bụi nằm cố định ở giữa cái khe mầu trắng có hình chữ U đấy ah ? làm cái khe nhỏ như vậy phoi bắn ra nhiều thì nó kẹt vào và vệ sinh khó, và cái mặt che bụi đó của mình rộng 600 dài 1000 nó sẽ bị võng mất phúc ah

----------

Ga con

----------


## Luyến

cập nhật tiến độ tiếp ạ. 
sau khi căn chỉnh sơn lại máy đã hoàn thiện ra đi vào sáng ngày hôm nay. em chộp lại mấy tấm anh khoe với các bác. sau khi máy đến nhà khách hàng test sản phẩm sẽ post khoe tiếp ạ.

















người mẫu nhà em xí xớn 1 kiểu.   :Embarrassment:

----------

duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, kametoco, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Máy bác làm đẹp quá

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

Đúng rồi anh, cái khe đó hở 10mm, lúc đó chưa có kinh nghiệm nên em làm thế, tấm đó tôn nhũ dày 1.5mm, 400x700, thỉnh thoảng cũng bị cạ chứ chưa kẹt. Về sau chừa rộng hơn và làm mái như anh.
Một tấm trên chụp xuống, 2 tấm 2 bên (áp sát 4 con trượt).
Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Đúng rồi anh, cái khe đó hở 10mm, lúc đó chưa có kinh nghiệm nên em làm thế, tấm đó tôn nhũ dày 1.5mm, 400x700, thỉnh thoảng cũng bị cạ chứ chưa kẹt. Về sau chừa rộng hơn và làm mái như anh.
> Một tấm trên chụp xuống, 2 tấm 2 bên (áp sát 4 con trượt).
> Thanks.


kiểu che bụi này của Phúc làm thì hơi lằn ngoàn  :Big Grin:  được cái là che chắn tốt. mà nghĩ mãi chẳng hiểu được nhà bác đầy spindle thừa để bán cho người khác mà không giữ lại 1 cái ngon thay vào spindle chổi than này đi. spindle đồi gió hú  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> kiểu che bụi này của Phúc làm thì hơi lằn ngoàn  được cái là che chắn tốt. mà nghĩ mãi chẳng hiểu được nhà bác đầy spindle thừa để bán cho người khác mà không giữ lại 1 cái ngon thay vào spindle chổi than này đi. spindle đồi gió hú


Do lằng ngoằng + hao sắt quá nên em mới làm có 2 cái kiểu này thôi  :Wink: . Cái trong hình là em ghép ốc, nhưng lại phải đi gia công 3 lần (bào thô -> về ghép ốc -> bào lại-> về kiểm tra, cân chỉnh + hàn + định vị vài chỗ -> bào hoàn thiện).

Lúc em làm cái này thì chưa có con spin xịn nào hết anh :Wink: . Lúc đó còn dùng Mach2, bản Mach 3 ** đến giữa 2008 e mới tìm ra. Ngay cả spin CN cao tốc cũng chưa có. Tra mạng mòn mỏi lòi ra ông Việt Mỹ hay gì đó ở Lạc Long Quân, bán máy quảng cáo + ít phụ tùng, em đi hỏi thì báo con spin 2k2 lúc đó 1.000US$, năm sau em đi hỏi thì còn ~750US$, vãi chưởng. Hồi đó em có liên hệ với mấy tay sản xuất + bán hàng CN luôn, giá cũng khá tốt (so với ông này thôi, lúc đó CN báo spind chất lượng cao 2k2 giá ~ 350$), nhưng sau đó em phải đi Sing 2 năm nên bỏ luôn. Không thì không khéo giờ em cũng là tay buôn đồ CN rồi. Sau đó nữa thì em gặp bác NS mới có mấy cái spin mà dùng :Embarrassment: .

Được cái lúc đó ray trượt vít me còn rẻ, Q8 lúc đó em mua quen, cỡ 10kg thì chỉ 7-80k/kg. Mua lẻ 100k/kg. 

Con spin này lúc đó cũng kinh khủng lắm chứ không đùa đâu anh, cỡ khoan sắt mũi 10mm tốc độ 100mm/p một nhát luôn (con spin CN 2k2 giờ khoan nhôm chứ sắt thì mũi cỡ 6mm là coi chừng), khoan chừng 40 lỗ xong phải cho nó nghỉ không lên khói  :Stick Out Tongue: . Lúc đó ước có con spind 12krpm của Mr Le Nam Hai mà kiếm không ra.

Giờ nhìn lại mấy năm thôi mà ngành chế máy + bán phụ tùng CNC ở VN phát triển nhanh thật, giờ hàng phụ tùng rất sẵn và giá cạnh tranh, thuận tiện cho chế máy nhiều.

Thanks.

----------

anhcos, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

hôm nay bác thợ chuyển máy ra HP đã trở về, mang theo hình ảnh test máy em post sản phẩm lên cho xôm ạ. test vuông tròn và phay khoả mặt phẳng.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Luyến

chuyên lâu rồi bây giờ em mới kể. năm 2015 này bên em cải tiến lại 1 chút cấu tạo chân máy nhưng vẫn mang đậm kiểu dáng, phong cách máy của LY. 



sàn phẩm sau khi đục song trên máy LY2025. đục trương tứ linh sâu 50mm. đục phá thô 10 tiếng đục tinh 26 tiếng. 


máy Đục gỗ hành trình sử dụng 3500x2300x250mm kích thước bao máy 4200x2800x1800mm 16 đầu khắc 2.2kw. máy sử dụng ben khí nén trợ lực cho trục Z nhưng do hàng ben hơi chưa về khách chọn ngày đẹp lên cho máy lên đường luôn chưa kịp dán chữ lên sản phẩm. ảnh vừa chụp vẫn nóng hổi post lên khoe trước ạ.  :Big Grin:

----------

conga, Gamo, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## anhcos

Ôi chà, con máy khủng quá, ben trợ lực lắp và điều khiển thế nào, bác Luyến cho thêm tí ảnh đi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## thuhanoi

Máy này gá phôi phải trèo lên bàn rồi

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Ôi chà, con máy khủng quá, ben trợ lực lắp và điều khiển thế nào, bác Luyến cho thêm tí ảnh đi.


em đang chờ hàng về ạ khi nào có sẽ chụp ảnh khoe sau. 

@ thuhanoi

vâng chắc chắn phải trèo lên bàn ạ. em làm mặt bàn thấp lên trèo xuống không ngại lắm ạ.  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuấn

Kích thước bao máy 4m2 và 2m8 thì vụ vận chuyển trong nước hơn hẳn hàng tàu rồi ( hàng quá khổ quá tải he he ). Chúc mừng cụ Luyến  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

đục sâu đến 50mm vậy mà thấy thợ lắp spindle chẳng có dụng cụ kiểm tra tương đối chẳng hạn như cái eke be bé gì cả.... quá nhanh quá nguy hiểm.

----------

suu_tam

----------


## solero

> đục sâu đến 50mm vậy mà thấy thợ lắp spindle chẳng có dụng cụ kiểm tra tương đối chẳng hạn như cái eke be bé gì cả.... quá nhanh quá nguy hiểm.


Đây là máy gỗ. Máy kim loại, máy nữ trang đi chỗ khác chơi đi ...

----------

Luyến

----------


## hoctap256

> Đây là máy gỗ. Máy kim loại, máy nữ trang đi chỗ khác chơi đi ...


Tủi thân.........  :Frown: (

----------

cnclaivung, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> đục sâu đến 50mm vậy mà thấy thợ lắp spindle chẳng có dụng cụ kiểm tra tương đối chẳng hạn như cái eke be bé gì cả.... quá nhanh quá nguy hiểm.


công đoạn lắp spindle này của máy gỗ chỉ là lắp tạm lên thôi. sau khi đến nhà khách hàng sẽ lắp chuẩn lại theo kích thước phôi của khách, thi thoảng khách tự dịch chuyển spindle qua lại và tự căn chỉnh sao cho vuông góc bác ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## blueocean

Thiết kế mới của bác pro hơn nhiều, e thấy giống giống cái Jcut hay Jkey gì đó thì phải. Con máy 12 spin khủng quá nhỉ!

----------

Gamo, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Kích thước bao máy 4m2 và 2m8 thì vụ vận chuyển trong nước hơn hẳn hàng tàu rồi ( hàng quá khổ quá tải he he ). Chúc mừng cụ Luyến


với những máy quá khổ quá tải này em chưa bán đi xa. tại các làng nghề họ vẫn mua được máy lớn nhưng đa phần máy được SX trong nước và dán mác TQ vào anh ah.




> Thiết kế mới của bác pro hơn nhiều, e thấy giống giống cái Jcut hay Jkey gì đó thì phải. Con máy 12 spin khủng quá nhỉ!


thiết kế chân này cũng là mong muốn của khách hàng bác ạ. làm kiểu này phần dưới bàn máy người ta có thê tận dụng chứa các đồ lặt vặt. trước khi thay đổi em cũng đã tính toán hàn bệ vững chắc rồi. 
con máy này 16 đầu khắc bác ah. dài đến 4.2m nhìn nó với những máy nhỏ bên cạch thì nó là 1 con limousine  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  




khung máy kiểu cũ vẫn rất nhiều người thích em vẫn SX kiểu khung này máy LY1625 4 đầu khắc mặt phẳng 4 đầu trục xoay này mới bán lên Hà Giang 4 ngày trước ah.

----------

Ga con, thuhanoi

----------


## Luyến

xin chào các bác thời gian vừa rồi em bận quá vừa lo chỉ đạo chống bão lụt, chỉ đạo phá án mấy vụ thảm sát trên khắp cả nước hiện tại cũng tạm ổn rồi giờ em lại quay trở lại chém gió với các bác đây ạ  :Big Grin: .

quay trở lại và lợi hại hơn xưa  :Cool:  em khoe luôn cái đĩa tứ linh đường kích 700mm đục sâu 15mm.

----------

anhcos, CKD, ducmoctx, huyquynhbk

----------


## biết tuốt

mẫu này đẹp phết nhỉ , có con mão là hơi khó nhìn tí , mẫu này free k luyến  :Wink:  được thì cho xin phát

----------


## Luyến

> mẫu này đẹp phết nhỉ , có con mão là hơi khó nhìn tí , mẫu này free k luyến  được thì cho xin phát


em chỉ có file BMB thôi, của anh đây.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/e6...e/dia+rong.zip

pass: luyenyencnc.com

----------

biết tuốt, cnclaivung, TigerHN, trandai87

----------


## Luyến

máy CNC thứ 4 kích thước bàn 400x600mm. Luyến Yến CNC bán cho Cty Cường Long HP đã rời xưởng đến xưởng nhà bác Cường làm nhiệm vụ vào sáng ngày hôm nay. phiên bản sinh đôi với phiên bản máy thứ 3.







nhắn zalo cho bác Cường và cái kết  :Cool: 



máy thứ 3.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Đinh Chí Thành

Bác Luyến làm ăn phát quá, bao giờ xây bảo tàng thì cho con 6090 của em vào trưng bày đi bác, nó là con máy thương mại đầu tay mà.
Bác chi ít time làm cho e cái trục A với, ko cần mâp cặp đâu bác, chỉ cần có cái 3 chấu ép vào phôi gỗ quay dc rồi.
Tý quên, năm ngoái còn nợ bác Luyến mấy chục lít rượu nếp QB, bận quá quên mất bác thông cảm, năm nay đền rượu cho bác trước tết. Rượu năm ngoái chưa dùng nên em đang để vào hầm đây bác.

----------


## Luyến

> Bác Luyến làm ăn phát quá, bao giờ xây bảo tàng thì cho con 6090 của em vào trưng bày đi bác, nó là con máy thương mại đầu tay mà.
> Bác chi ít time làm cho e cái trục A với, ko cần mâp cặp đâu bác, chỉ cần có cái 3 chấu ép vào phôi gỗ quay dc rồi.
> Tý quên, năm ngoái còn nợ bác Luyến mấy chục lít rượu nếp QB, bận quá quên mất bác thông cảm, năm nay đền rượu cho bác trước tết. Rượu năm ngoái chưa dùng nên em đang để vào hầm đây bác.


hehe nếu có điều khiển cũng phải cho mấy con máy đầu tay vào trưng bầy cho nó chuyên nghiệp  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . những cái máy mình trực tiếp làm ra mình bỏ vào đó nhiều tâm huyết nhớ đến cái máy đầu tay làm cho Thành mình đã phải thức trắng 2 đêm cùng Thành đấu điện, Thành còn nhớ không ?

cái trục A làm như thế này được chưa chỉ cần làm thêm cái chân để nâng cao hộp số lên bằng tâm máy nữa là xong thôi. 
rượu năm ngoái chưa uống thì năm nay uống càng ngon nhớ chuyển rượu sơn cho mình nhé năm nay mà nhỡ nưa thì sang năm rượu ngon đấy nhé  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## anhcos

Cái chống tâm tháo máy hay bán sẵn vậy cụ Luyến.

----------


## Luyến

> Cái chống tâm tháo máy hay bán sẵn vậy cụ Luyến.


chống tâm bán sẵn mới keng của TQ cụ ạ

----------


## Luyến

test sản phẩm máy thứ 4 của Cường Long HP đây ạ. bàn giao máy song chạy sản phẩm post lên khoe cho có đầu có cuối ạ.  :Embarrassment:

----------

anhcos, buithonamk42, Ga con, hungdn, trandai87

----------


## Nam CNC

máy chạy đẹp lắm nhưng mũi dao chưa được mài nhọn , mũi cắt còn lớn lắm , chắc 0.2 hay 0.3mm

----------

hungdn, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> máy chạy đẹp lắm nhưng mũi dao chưa được mài nhọn , mũi cắt còn lớn lắm , chắc 0.2 hay 0.3mm


đầu dao 0.2mm. ạ không qua được mắt bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmyli

chống tâm TQ bán sẵn giá tốt không anh?

----------

Luyến

----------


## kieuduong

> test sản phẩm máy thứ 4 của Cường Long HP đây ạ. bàn giao máy song chạy sản phẩm post lên khoe cho có đầu có cuối ạ.


Cho mình hỏi bạn chạy = dao gì và tốc độ trục chính là bao nhiêu vòng phút vậy. Xin cảm ơn

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Cho mình hỏi bạn chạy = dao gì và tốc độ trục chính là bao nhiêu vòng phút vậy. Xin cảm ơn


Em chạy dao phá thô ( dao trụ ) và dao V ( vbit ) bác ah . Tốc độ trục chính 15000-24000 Rpm tốc độ thì không cần quan tâm lắm vì chạy trên nhôm mà. Càng chạy tốc độ cao càng bóng. Quan trọng phải có dầu tưới nguội. Thank

----------


## Luyến

Tháng riêng là tháng ăn chơi. Rảnh em phay mấy món đồ linh tinh khoe các cụ. 





Gặp lại bằng hữu sau 4 năm.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Luyến

Gần xong roài

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## Luyến

Cơ bản đầu phay vuông góc đã xong mai lắp lên máy chém thử

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo, ktshung, Lamnguyen230890, Minh Phi Nguyen, solero

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Hóng clip test đầu phay made by YL của cụ ^^

----------


## Luyến

Lắp lên máy thì nó thế này 



Chạy thử luôn cho máu.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Sao chưa quất luôn bác?

----------


## Luyến

> Sao chưa quất luôn bác?


Quất luôn sau khi chỉnh khoá cố định đồ gá với đầu phay vuông góc đây ah.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Luyến

Sau khi chế tạo thành công máy Cnc moving double gantry big mill / Ly-dragon2016 nay em sản xuất tiếp kiểu máy CNC moving column có thể phay, Khoan, doa, mài ...đặt tên cho máy này là Ly-Dreamill series mục đích lên em này sẽ xa thải vài máy cnc bãi cũ trong xưởng thực hiện ước mơ tự chế máy để sản xuất ko phụ thuộc máy nước ngoài. Kích thước hành trình x2000y1200z1500mm, spindle atc Bt40 đầu kéo ac spindle 7,5kw, 


Chuẩn bị cho dự án này em tạm gom được ít đồ Update từ từ ạ.

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, huyquynhbk, solero

----------


## Tuấn

Đã bẩu rồi thây ? đã bẩu vứt mịa nó mấy con máy Nhật đểu chạy nhìn phát ngán từ lâu roài mừ không chịu tin, bi chừ còn cãi nữa thôi ?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

update tí vẽ xong cái bệ máy

----------

CKD, solero

----------


## solero

Lên 6 trục luôn chứ cụ?
Thank cụ mớ che bụi nhé.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Gamo

> Đã bẩu rồi thây ? đã bẩu vứt mịa nó mấy con máy Nhật đểu chạy nhìn phát ngán từ lâu roài mừ không chịu tin, bi chừ còn cãi nữa thôi ?


Hế hế... cụ Luyến đang bị cụ Tuấn xúi món gì à?

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Hế hế... cụ Luyến đang bị cụ Tuấn xúi món gì à?


Cụ ấy xúi em vứt mấy con máy nhựt bổn cũ đi. Em thì tiếc

----------

Gamo

----------


## Luyến

> Lên 6 trục luôn chứ cụ?
> Thank cụ mớ che bụi nhé.


Ko đủ dùng thoi ạ chắc là 4 trục hihi. 
Mớ che bụi là 50/50 em 1 nửa cụ một nửa.

----------


## Luyến

Dự án dài hơi

----------

Gamo

----------


## cnclaivung

con này có trên vài tỉ
cơ mà muốn vận hành nó chắc tết congo

----------

Luyến

----------


## Tuấn

> con này có trên vài tỉ
> cơ mà muốn vận hành nó chắc tết congo


Em thấy có vấn đề gì đâu nhỉ ?

Để dựng con máy này thì với con máy phay giường có sẵn là bem nó được rồi.

Em có 2 cái vòng bi đường kính khoảng 900 gì gì đó, lúc về em bóc ra vệ sinh thấy bên trong còn ngon choét, cụ Luyến hôm nào rảnh xuống kiểm tra, được thì xách về mà chế cái gối BF cho trục quay phôi, cái này em không chắc có đạt được độ chính xác khi quay không nữa, của 1 đồng, công một nén, làm xong mà nó chạy bị dơ thì phí công lém.

----------


## Luyến

> con này có trên vài tỉ
> cơ mà muốn vận hành nó chắc tết congo


Người ta làm dc thì mình cũng làm được thoii bác ah

@ Ok cụ Tuấn hôm nào em xích về em vọc lại xem. Ngoài vòng bi 900mm của cụ ra còn vài vòng khác nữa nhỏ hơn ở trục ( bàn xoay ) em nghĩ vãn đạt độ chính xác và rất vững chắc ah. 

Em up tiến độ tẹo.

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Bác định dóng con máy này miền làm việc bao nhiêu vậy?

----------


## hung1706

> Sau khi chế tạo thành công máy Cnc moving double gantry big mill / Ly-dragon2016 nay em sản xuất tiếp kiểu máy CNC moving column có thể phay, Khoan, doa, mài ...đặt tên cho máy này là Ly-Dreamill series mục đích lên em này sẽ xa thải vài máy cnc bãi cũ trong xưởng thực hiện ước mơ tự chế máy để sản xuất ko phụ thuộc máy nước ngoài. Kích thước hành trình x2000y1200z1500mm, spindle atc Bt40 đầu kéo ac spindle 7,5kw,


Đây nè cụ Imachanic  :Big Grin: 
Hóng xem cụ Luyến làm tiếp nè hehehe

----------

imechavn

----------


## vinametvn

Về cơ khí luyến yến này thì mới biết  :Smile:  hehee

----------


## Luyến

> Bác định dóng con máy này miền làm việc bao nhiêu vậy?


Em tận dụng lại khung máy phay bê tông trước đây và chút ít vật tư tích góp trước ah. Máy em định làm hành trình 3m ( 2m bàn cứng và 1m bằng xoay) do dự án khá là dài hơi lên em up date từ từ ah.

----------

Diyodira, Ga con, imechavn

----------


## imechavn

> 


Bác thấy con mặt bàn này ở đâu nữa thì báo giúp nhé.

----------


## Luyến

Imechavn bác nhờ các bác trong Sài gòn tìm cho. Em cũng nhờ Phúc mua hộ đấy ah ngoài này chắc khó kiếm

----------

imechavn

----------


## hung1706

Hehe có 1 cái bàn giống vậy chừng 1m x 1m mấy đó, mỏng chừng 60 80 gì đó nặng chừng vài trăm kg (ko dưới 500) mà cụ có cách nào vận chuyển thì em hốt cho cụ  :Big Grin: .

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

> Hehe có 1 cái bàn giống vậy chừng 1m x 1m mấy đó, mỏng chừng 60 80 gì đó nặng chừng vài trăm kg (ko dưới 500) mà cụ có cách nào vận chuyển thì em hốt cho cụ .


1mx1m thì ngắn quá, bác xem có con nào dài hơn thì báo giúp.

----------


## Luyến

> Hehe có 1 cái bàn giống vậy chừng 1m x 1m mấy đó, mỏng chừng 60 80 gì đó nặng chừng vài trăm kg (ko dưới 500) mà cụ có cách nào vận chuyển thì em hốt cho cụ .


Cái bàn đó chắc phải 700-800kg ko dưới đâu. Cứ tính nhẹ bằng 1/2 cái của tớ đi hehe

Imecha bác cần kích thước ntn thì đưa ra anh em gặp thì mua hộ . Nếu Bí quá thì làm miếng sắt dầy tầm 60-80mm về chế  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Các bác để ý giúp bàn rộng khoảng 1000, dài ít nhất 2000, dầy khoảng 80 là đẹp, cảm ơn các bác trước.

----------


## Luyến

Tình hình là dự án máy phay khổ lớn phải treo thêm thời gian nữa chờ kinh phí ah. Em úp tiến độ tình hình kiếm cơm hàng ngày vậy. Lâu roiif ko có dự án gì nó cứ ngứa ngáy thế nào ấy, hôm nay làm mẫu máy 1325 có chi tiết hơi kì lạ chút sản xuất theo đơn hàng của 1 bác trên diễn đàn. Do trục x khách hàng đặt làm dài 1,9m em ko biết bác bác này có âm mưu gì. Thoii ko đoán mò đưa lên đây cho các bác cùng nhau chia sẻ. 

Kích thước hành trình 1325 full thép. 
Trục x ray 20 bi con lăn dài 1900mm
Trục y HSR20 
Trục Z ray hsr20 
Trục XY Sài thanh răng, trục Z vísne 20 bước 5. 
Em đã phay vài chi tiết chính póst lên khoe luoin ah

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

cặp giò matchpair hơn cặp vai mới lạ chứ  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Cập nhật. Nếu mà đặt trục X lệch 1 bên thì em nghi là sau này chủ đầu tư láp thêm trục A bên hông nhưng đằng này bác ấy lại cho lắp cân xứng ở giữa. Ko biết âm mưu của bác ấy là gì nữa.

----------


## huyquynhbk

chắc bác ý lắp hai trục A bác Luyến ah. hai hộp số Hamonic cơ mà.hehe

----------

Luyến

----------


## linhdt1121

> chắc bác ý lắp hai trục A bác Luyến ah. hai hộp số Hamonic cơ mà.hehe


Ko phải đâu, bác đó âm mưu lắp 2 trục z đó. Nhưng khi chạy chỉ 1 trục, trục còn lại bị đuổi ra phần thừa sang 2 bên đó.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Diyodira

> Ko phải đâu, bác đó âm mưu lắp 2 trục z đó. Nhưng khi chạy chỉ 1 trục, trục còn lại bị đuổi ra phần thừa sang 2 bên đó.


âm mưu lắp 2 or 3 trục z thụt thò lên xuống. còn phương án cao cấp hơn là mang bộ atc trên x luôn cho nhanh nhẹn.

tks

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Ko phải đâu, bác đó âm mưu lắp 2 trục z đó. Nhưng khi chạy chỉ 1 trục, trục còn lại bị đuổi ra phần thừa sang 2 bên đó.


Vậy thì hơi căng vụ con trượt IKO 20 rolle roiif bác ơi. Có khi phải bàn lại với chủ đầu tư về phương án này thoii. Lắp ray phổ Thoòng thì rễ kiếm con trượt hơn. 

@ Dỉyodira ko phải Atc cụ ah. Máy Sài con động cơ shino ah. Chắc định lắp 2 spindle chạy phá xong 1 trục Z chạy về vị trí roiif trục Z kia chạy ra để chạy tinh luoin ah .

----------


## Thaihamy

> Các bác để ý giúp bàn rộng khoảng 1000, dài ít nhất 2000, dầy khoảng 80 là đẹp, cảm ơn các bác trước.


Mình thấy có cái 2600*1500 chắc trên 2 ton

----------


## emptyhb

Con shino này nhiều tiền không bác ơi?

----------


## Tuấn

> Tình hình là dự án máy phay khổ lớn phải treo thêm thời gian nữa chờ kinh phí ah. Em úp tiến độ tình hình kiếm cơm hàng ngày vậy. Lâu roiif ko có dự án gì nó cứ ngứa ngáy thế nào ấy]


Lão này giống mềnh, em nhìn cái bàn chữ T của lão chưa làm gì em cũng thấy nó ... rạo rực thía lào ý ạ

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Lão này giống mềnh, em nhìn cái bàn chữ T của lão chưa làm gì em cũng thấy nó ... rạo rực thía lào ý ạ


Vâng cũng ngứa nghề lắm nhưng ko biết ngãi chỗ nào ạ. Ahihi

Up tiến độ máy kì lạ tiếp ah. Qua thương lượng vs chủ đầu tư tổng thầu cũng nói đến nhưng khó khăn mà chủ đầu tư sẽ gặp phải sau này khi lắp thêm 1 trục Z nữa. Như là khó kiếm 4 con trượt IKO 20 rolle, vísme ...nhưng mà dường như chủ đầu tư đã có sự chuẩn bị trước lên mọi khó khăn sẽ ko là vấn lớn vậy tổng thầu lại tiếp tục cho dự án.

----------

Bongmayquathem, cnclaivung, Ga con

----------


## garynguyen

:Cool: 
Nhìn con máy lạ lạ

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

chuyện hôm qua giờ mới kể,

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Ga con

Sơn lên nhìn đẹp trai hẳn  :Embarrassment: .

Không được cái thật to, cao thì ta cũng được cái đen, hôi, 50%, kaka.

Thanks

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

photobuc ket thu phí bây giờ vao một số bài viết mất hết ảnh nhìn chẳng hiểu gì cả chán thật, làm thế nào để khôi phục hiển thị lại ảnh các bác nhể??

em có cái khung máy giống y chang cái máy này em đã làm 1 cặp cách đây 5 năm lúc đó bán 1 cái cho bác Thành QB còn 1 cái khung để lại tính là sau này lắp 1 máy cho thằng nhóc nó chơi. đến giờ dự án vẫn treo nay đem ra lắp lại thành cái 400x600 để bán lại cho bác nào có nhu cầu.
https://youtu.be/3cakqxaH5fs

----------


## Luyến

Lên 1 em plasma hành trình 2,5x5m tích hợp đầu phay, đầu đột đánh dấu. Ai có nhu cầu thì đặt hàng nhé tháng 7 đang có ưu đãi giá rất tốt ah. 

Đính kèm 45572
Đính kèm 45579
Đính kèm 45580

----------

CKD, cuong, duonghoang

----------


## Luyến

Làm lúc gà lên chuồng. Tối mịt mới xong tést luôn cho nóng hổi ngày mai còn kịp trả khách .

----------

Ga con

----------


## Luyến

đầu phay ngang v1 đã thử nghiệm 1 năm và rất hiệu quả, chất lượng phay đã chứng minh trên nhiều sản phẩm nay em chế tạo thêm đầu phay ngang bản v2 thương mại. đầu Nt30-NT40 có thể lắp dc nhiều loại dao, khoan cạnh.

----------


## Luyến

Chào các cụ ạ. Lâu lắm mới có máy phay độc và lạ em khoe luôn cho nóng. Máy cnc phay giường, chiếu, phản, sập, phào chỉ ... phay cái gì cungz đựoc dài 5m trở xuống 🤗🤗🤗🤗 trừ sắt thép nhá các Huynh.

----------

Diyodira, Ga con, Gamo, Tuấn

----------

